# Zombies and Cannibalism



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

The first rule of Zombie thread is you do not talk about Zombie thread. Also, Doubletap.

First question--Do zombies of cannibals start eating normal food?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wouldn't they eat other zombies then?

ETA: fuck...we are a morbid bunch. Turned TWO threads into zombie discussions, now it's own thread, combined with cannibalism.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wouldn't they eat other zombies then?
> 
> ETA: fuck...we are a morbid bunch. Turned TWO threads into zombie discussions, now it's own thread, combined with cannibalism.



Yeah, thought it might be best to give it its own thread.

I think we need more cannibal zombies.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

Figured this fits in here

http://www.weirdasianews.com/2006/11/08/japanese-banquet-of-cannibalism/


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, thought it might be best to give it its own thread.
> 
> I think we need more cannibal zombies.



no, what we need are some vegan zombies! in the event of a widescale infection i nominate Rabbit to go and teach those morally repugnant bastards a lesson or two in vegan cooking! and maybe yoga, it could really help loosen up some of that rigor mortis!


----------



## Prem0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> First question--Do zombies of cannibals start eating normal food?



I guess this would depend on the kind of zombie we are talking about: Romero, new fast zombies, or Return of the Living Dead zombies.


----------



## Albino_taters (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> no, what we need are some vegan zombies! in the event of a widescale infection i nominate Rabbit to go and teach those morally repugnant bastards a lesson or two in vegan cooking! and maybe yoga, it could really help loosen up some of that rigor mortis!



the only problem is that if they loosen up and turn on us they will be just as fast if not faster then us living meat sacks. don't give zombies the advantage. have them use wheelchairs and crutches instead.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone should create a zombie cookbook.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Prem0 said:


> I guess this would depend on the kind of zombie we are talking about: Romero, new fast zombies, or Return of the Living Dead zombies.



well, the Romero zombie is still the baseline for zombies so i think we should stick with that.

besides, when the zombies do attack, if they do run i'm just going to pour some ranch dressing on my head and give up. no fucking way am i dealing with running zombies...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Someone should create a zombie cookbook.



Slow-roasted Zombie anyone?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Zombie Sashimi?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Zombie Sashimi?



Zombshimi?

Zombtinis?


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Someone should create a zombie cookbook.



Shrapnel crusted Southern Lurker, served with a white wine and napalm burr blanc and your choice of a soup or salad and bread service


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Zombie Sashimi?



Depending on the nationality of your zombie, you could have differently flavoured ones. I'd be curry, you'd be jalapeño, and so on.


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just sick of all this fast-moving-virus-infected zombie horseshit. The gore factor would soar if everyone wasn't like, "oh no, the zombie touched my papercut and now I'm fuuuuucked." You could get a leg hacked off, be covered in lacerations and still be trying to crawl away. 

Oh, and cannibals-turned-zombie would probably eat everyone, living or reanimated. We are all human, afterall. Don't discriminate


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'm just sick of all this fast-moving-virus-infected zombie horseshit. The gore factor would soar if everyone wasn't like, "oh no, the zombie touched my papercut and now I'm fuuuuucked." You could get a leg hacked off, be covered in lacerations and still be trying to crawl away.
> 
> Oh, and cannibals-turned-zombie would probably eat everyone, living or reanimated. We are all human, afterall. Don't discriminate



* takes out a notepad and waits attentively for the lecture *


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> * takes out a notepad and waits attentively for the lecture *



You know, several years ago I considered writing a book on zombie physiology - realistic (as much as possible) mechanisms by which a zombie body could function. I gave up when even I couldn't bullshit THAT hard.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> You know, several years ago I considered writing a book on zombie physiology - realistic (as much as possible) mechanisms by which a zombie body could function. I gave up when even I couldn't bullshit THAT hard.



I dunno, you always come across as a hard (Edit: Bull-)shitter.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

The hardest part of a zombie apocalypse will be pretending I'm not excited.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The hardest part of a zombie apocalypse will be pretending I'm not excited.



Paquito....you're _always_ excited.


*points at Jailbait's man-area*


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I dunno, you always come across as a hard (Edit: Bull-)shitter.



How did you know......er.....

Am not


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Paquito....you're _always_ excited.
> 
> 
> *points at Jailbait's man-area*



That's my machete, which is easily one of the more superior zombie weapons.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> You know, several years ago I considered writing a book on zombie physiology - realistic (as much as possible) mechanisms by which a zombie body could function. I gave up when even I couldn't bullshit THAT hard.



i spent a week trying to figure out how it could be possible going as far as calling the UCLA med school for input. but no one called me back... but i figured it would have to be some sort of mutated form of syphyllis


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 19, 2010)

Zombie PC RPG is being made by DoubleBear productions. I've been following it for awhile and am happily waiting for the small independent group to get to their goal. 

DoubleBear Productions


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i spent a week trying to figure out how it could be possible going as far as calling the UCLA med school for input. but no one called me back... but i figured it would have to be some sort of mutated form of syphyllis



The main problem is that, when you die, all your ATP (cellular energy) is released and depleted, and the proteins that allow muscle fibres to slide degrade. So really, zombies shouldn't be able to move at all, unless they die, stand right back up and get going, but then they would only have so much time before rigor mortis would hit, followed by the paralysis. It's difficult to get around this....unless you are thinking of cyborg zombies infected with nanobots. I like that concept, but my book was going to be based on something organic...so yeah.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> The main problem is that, when you die, all your ATP (cellular energy) is released and depleted, and the proteins that allow muscle fibres to slide degrade. So really, zombies shouldn't be able to move at all, unless they die, stand right back up and get going, but then they would only have so much time before rigor mortis would hit, followed by the paralysis. It's difficult to get around this....unless you are thinking of cyborg zombies infected with nanobots. I like that concept, but my book was going to be based on something organic...so yeah.



well, what if we weren't talking about total death? what about partial brain death? advanced syphilis can deteriorate the frontal lobe causing zombie like behavior. so maybe a fast acting cross strain of leprosy, syphilis and rabies. mix all three in equal parts with shaker of ice, serve in brain pan, garnish with eyeball.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> well, what if we weren't talking about total death? what about partial brain death? advanced syphilis can deteriorate the frontal lobe causing zombie like behavior. so maybe a fast acting cross strain of leprosy, syphilis and rabies. mix all three in equal parts with shaker of ice, serve in brain pan, garnish with eyeball.



Ahh, see, Id always thought about it this way too. I hadnt considred syphilis, but definitely a mutation of leprosy and rabies sounds possible. Whatever it is would have to fry the parts of the brain that manage compassion and humanity, as well as induce a paranoic behavior which would trigger the fight or flight (but only hitting on fight).


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> well, what if we weren't talking about total death? what about partial brain death? advanced syphilis can deteriorate the frontal lobe causing zombie like behavior. so maybe a fast acting cross strain of leprosy, syphilis and rabies. mix all three in equal parts with shaker of ice, serve in brain pan, garnish with eyeball.



Partial brain death = all the retards and crackheads that are already walking around everywhere.

We're talking zombies. Full death. LOL. None of this Serpent and the Rainbow trickery


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey now, some of those are tweakers.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Someone should create a zombie cookbook.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/1615720367/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




Though to be fair it's not all recipes.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> Partial brain death = all the retards and crackheads that are already walking around everywhere.
> 
> We're talking zombies. Full death. LOL. None of this Serpent and the Rainbow trickery



i was thinking of the Mythbusters "if we can't duplicate the myth we'll just find a way to duplicate the results" sorta thing. if it looks like a zombie and shambles like a zombie and eats my face like a zombie it's a fucking zombie, dead or not.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i was thinking of the Mythbusters "if we can't duplicate the myth we'll just find a way to duplicate the results" sorta thing. if it looks like a zombie and shambles like a zombie and eats my face like a zombie it's a fucking zombie, dead or not.



That sounds like "let's replicate Prom night"


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i was thinking of the Mythbusters "if we can't duplicate the myth we'll just find a way to duplicate the results" sorta thing. if it looks like a zombie and shambles like a zombie and eats my face like a zombie it's a fucking zombie, dead or not.



Gotcha. See, I always felt that zombies had to be dead. If it's showing zombie-like behaviour, but it isn't dead, it's just something with a disease or some crazy freak.

We must all stay true to our zombie-beliefs :bow:


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> Gotcha. See, I always felt that zombies had to be dead. If it's showing zombie-like behaviour, but it isn't dead, it's just something with a disease or some crazy freak.
> 
> We must all stay true to our zombie-beliefs :bow:



i hear ya, and ideally, when the shambling hordes beat down my door they will be dead but since i'm a man of science i can't really see that happening and yet i still get the feeling i'll get to headshot a shambler before i die sooo...


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 19, 2010)

After this thread, I'm really craving a cannibal zombie movie to be made. 

Hannibal Lecter as a zombie? 

Hot.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> After this thread, I'm really craving a cannibal zombie movie to be made.
> 
> Hannibal Lecter as a zombie?
> 
> Hot.



Hmmm.... my dreams last night involved cannibalism...so I can kinda see your point. But mostly it's disturbing.

EXAMPLE!


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hmmm.... my dreams last night involved cannibalism...so I can kinda see your point. But mostly it's disturbing.
> 
> EXAMPLE!



Hey, who doesn't love a little Vore?

But really, Hannibal was SO much more graceful about it. A nice swipe of the neck here, a cut-open skull with an exposed brain there, a hot skillet with garlic and butter...

Now that's charming.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Moss and the German

Hilarious.

Seriously wondering what human flesh tastes like.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Moss and the German
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> Seriously wondering what human flesh tastes like.




Youtube says that Channel is blocked in my country...

But, I really don't know. Phone a cannibalistic serial killer and ask?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Damnit.

Just the Clip then

I don't know many serial killers that are cannibals.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Moss and the German
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> Seriously wondering what human flesh tastes like.



Ah, the new white meat.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ah, the new white meat.



Had to google that. Ha!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Damnit.
> 
> Just the Clip then
> 
> I don't know many serial killers that are cannibals.



Cannibal Serial killers that I know...

Albert Fish
Andrei Chikaltilo
Ed Gein
Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

This video belongs here...

I Eat Cannibals


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Aug 19, 2010)

Can I just say that I seriously love this thread? LOL. Totally epic.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 19, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Cannibal Serial killers that I know...
> 
> Albert Fish
> Andrei Chikaltilo
> ...



Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs was based off Ed Gein, I believe. 

And, that song was totally epic. I will be singing it all day.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs was based off Ed Gein, I believe.
> 
> And, that song was totally epic. I will be singing it all day.



Glad you liked the song.

Yeppers Buffalo Bill was influenced by Gein, as was Leatherface.  

Gotta love human suits and deathmasks!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Hilarious song, BLUE! Totally going into my favourites.

How the heck do you remember serial killer names??


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 19, 2010)

I approve of this thread. A couple months ago our city hosted a Zombie Walk canned food drive. We just shambled through downtown. Also great: a gay pride festival was happening at the exact same time. It was truly a hilarious sight to behold. 

And this was the costume we put together from scratch in less than half an hour:

View attachment 83679


View attachment 83678


Give us a couple more hours and we'd have been truly decked out and done, but we did pretty good with what we had on hand.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hilarious song, BLUE! Totally going into my favourites.
> 
> How the heck do you remember serial killer names??



Oh, um...I remember their names because...um...







They fascinate me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Oh, um...I remember their names because...um...They fascinate me.



*edges away from BLUE very slowly, making sure he's still wearing his skin*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

And don't get me started on cannibalism!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

*nibbles BLUE's earlobe*


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 19, 2010)

Basically with a zombie, the person dies, whatever is causing the reanimation slows the natural decomposition, reanimates only certain things like mitochondria, parts of the lower brain like the brain stem, and slow twitch muscle fibers. So zombies can walk, grab and such, but without higher brain function and no fast twitch muscle fibers they cant climb, jump, run, ect. Also zombies still decompose but only at a fraction of normal. 

Theoretically since zombies are just dead humans, zombies could eat each other and get some of the nourishment that comes from human flesh, albeit probably would start degrading and causing issues similar to mad cow disease eating away what is reanimated in the zombie.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Basically with a zombie, the person dies, whatever is causing the reanimation slows the natural decomposition, reanimates only certain things like mitochondria, parts of the lower brain like the brain stem, and slow twitch muscle fibers. So zombies can walk, grab and such, but without higher brain function and no fast twitch muscle fibers they cant climb, jump, run, ect. Also zombies still decompose but only at a fraction of normal.
> 
> Theoretically since zombies are just dead humans, zombies could eat each other and get some of the nourishment that comes from human flesh, albeit probably would start degrading and causing issues similar to mad cow disease eating away what is reanimated in the zombie.



i always wondered if zombies would be able to climb stairs. just think of all of the fine motor control and balance that goes into climbing steps...


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 19, 2010)

In the regular, one foot on each step balancing for a microsecond while you pull the other foot up, sense no. But a zombie can crawl up the stairs on all fours. Balance through the inner ear is reanimated, allowing them to walk, but its not fully functioning. Thats why they seem to more waddle or move side to side as they walk.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 19, 2010)

Could someone explain, if we are in fact going on WWZ style zombies, exactly all that it entails as far as basic zombie issues go? Like how the decomposition progress is slowed, whether they can infect animals or not, and exactly how much of their basic functions...well, function?

Some have different kinds of zombies that can do how ever many skills like climbing. Can they only shamble?

And also, how exactly did the zombie apocalypse start in this case, and in what ways can it be spread? 

I want to know so I can explicitly make an intelligent comment on this particular breed of zombie.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Could someone explain, if we are in fact going on WWZ style zombies, exactly all that it entails as far as basic zombie issues go? Like how the decomposition progress is slowed, whether they can infect animals or not, and exactly how much of their basic functions...well, function?
> 
> Some have different kinds of zombies that can do how ever many skills like climbing. Can they only shamble?
> 
> ...



depending on climate an individual zombie can last for years. the big problem though is that it can be perpetually spread from zombie to person, reigniting the plague.

while zombie eyesight isn't know it's suspected that they have fair to excellent hearing and sense of smell. they do not speak but the zombie moan can can alert and attract other zombies, causing a landslide affect known as a herd.

In the max brooks canon it's spread through body fluids. In the walking dead it's an environmental condition causing everything to reanimate, the zombie bite just causes death.

animals can't be turned, unless we're talking resident evil, but if that's the case i fucking give up cus i aint fighting no giant axe wielding mutants...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Cannibal Serial killers that I know...
> 
> Albert Fish
> Andrei Chikaltilo
> ...



WOAH!!! Hang on Blue! Eddy Gein was NO cannibal! I should know...I wrote one paper on him and turned it in to three different professors over the course of my associates degree studies. He got me through my A.S. lol 

Ed Gein wasn't even technically a serial killer!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 19, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> depending on climate an individual zombie can last for years. the big problem though is that it can be perpetually spread from zombie to person, reigniting the plague.
> 
> while zombie eyesight isn't know it's suspected that they have fair to excellent hearing and sense of smell. they do not speak but the zombie moan can can alert and attract other zombies, causing a landslide affect known as a herd.
> 
> ...



Okay, well that's nothing that isn't either easily stopped before it spreads too far and in the case of the environmental effect, jsut an isolated incident that can be easily handled.


----------



## Prem0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Because if this thread I had to watch the South Park homeless episode and Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Could someone explain, if we are in fact going on WWZ style zombies, exactly all that it entails as far as basic zombie issues go? Like how the decomposition progress is slowed, whether they can infect animals or not, and exactly how much of their basic functions...well, function?
> 
> Some have different kinds of zombies that can do how ever many skills like climbing. Can they only shamble?
> 
> ...


The decomposition is slowed due to unknown reasons, but is likely due to the antigen causing the reanimation to impair the growth of bacteria. One of the reasons zombies dont really smell. Right now like most other human viruses, the cause of the reanimation is not able to jump species. So as of right now animals are not effected, but in times of low human population, animal remains with bite marks have been found. 

The basic functions that are reanimated are most of the lower brain parts like the brain stem, cerebellum, thalamus and only parts of the hypothalamus. Also the mitochondria and other smaller cell organelles are brought back to life in order to produce energy for the zombie. along with that, slow twitch muscle fibers are reanimated to provide walking, eating. The fast twitch fibers are left dead and those are for things like jumping, climbing, running ect. 

Zombies that are shown running, climbing, yelling, and other higher human functions are not in fact zombies like in the 28 series. As you also can tell they do not decay at all because they are still living beings. They have had the emotional parts of their brains restricted, metabolism raised, why they starve to death in such a short time, hunger increased and they have had all survival mechanisms turned off. 

Basically it just kind of started. The causes are still being researched by the UN and other government agencies, but in my opinion it looks to be a natural occurring happenstance. It seems to not spread more like it is basically every where similar to the Rhino virus or the flu and reanimates all humans within minutes sometimes after death. Now it only works with recently deceased persons so the grave yards are not going to come back to life. Seems the bodies need to have been dead less then 24 hours. Immunizations are being developed, but the only way to stop it is to destroy the brain of a person who had died as quickly as possible.


----------



## Esther (Aug 19, 2010)

So, do vegetarian zombies only eat graaaaains?




...

(exits thread)


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 19, 2010)

Esther said:


> So, do vegetarian zombies only eat graaaaains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was terribly fantastic. :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

Esther said:


> So, do vegetarian zombies only eat graaaaains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And braaaaaaaan...


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 19, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Basically it just kind of started. The causes are still being researched by the UN and other government agencies, but in my opinion it looks to be a natural occurring happenstance. It seems to not spread more like it is basically every where similar to the Rhino virus or the flu and reanimates all humans within minutes sometimes after death.



All the other stuff I don't have a problem with, but this I do. We haven't experienced such an occurence before, so it would have to be a new mutation in a virus, and no matter what, that happens individually. Diseases don't evolve the same adaptation at the exact same time everywhere. It isn't just going to pop up everywhere. It is going to have a source point based on a certain set of circumstances. 

Jsut because we're allowing for the idea of zombies to actually occur does not mean we disregard all other science in the process.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> All the other stuff I don't have a problem with, but this I do. We haven't experienced such an occurence before, so it would have to be a new mutation in a virus, and no matter what, that happens individually. Diseases don't evolve the same adaptation at the exact same time everywhere. It isn't just going to pop up everywhere. It is going to have a source point based on a certain set of circumstances.
> 
> Jsut because we're allowing for the idea of zombies to actually occur does not mean we disregard all other science in the process.


Lol I worded that wrongly. What I meant to say was that its airborne, thus infecting everyone who still is breathing. The immune system is able to suppresses it until the body dies allowing it to take over. 


And I do remind you we are talking about zombie cannibals here. I think science went out the window a while ago.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 19, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Lol I worded that wrongly. What I meant to say was that its airborne, thus infecting everyone who still is breathing. The immune system is able to suppresses it until the body dies allowing it to take over.
> 
> 
> And I do remind you we are talking about zombie cannibals here. I think science went out the window a while ago.



Well that was my point. Just because we're talking about zombies doesn't mean all science goes away.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 19, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> The decomposition is slowed due to unknown reasons, but is likely due to the antigen causing the reanimation to impair the growth of bacteria. One of the reasons zombies dont really smell.



Disagree. Delay rot or not, decomp causes smell.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 19, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> WOAH!!! Hang on Blue! Eddy Gein was NO cannibal! I should know...I wrote one paper on him and turned it in to three different professors over the course of my associates degree studies. He got me through my A.S. lol
> 
> Ed Gein wasn't even technically a serial killer!



Really? Must have used different sources than mine, thought his cannibal info was solid.

*goes off to search her cannibal source books*


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Disagree. Delay rot or not, decomp causes smell.


Most zombies can survive for a year or more if fed. Years longer if frozen over the winter. I didnt say they didnt smell, just saying if you entered a room, you arent gonna be bowled over by a decomp smell.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> well, what if we weren't talking about total death? what about partial brain death? advanced syphilis can deteriorate the frontal lobe causing zombie like behavior. *so maybe a fast acting cross strain of leprosy, syphilis and rabies. mix all three in equal parts* with shaker of ice, serve in brain pan, garnish with eyeball.



that sounds like a good ol' timey Jail Aids Cocktail


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> So, do vegetarian zombies only eat graaaaains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two things, This was the best contribution to the whole thread. 

Thing number Two, I'm fucking pissed I missed the whole zombie thread while I was working. BULLSHIT!!


----------



## Esther (Aug 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Two things, This was the best contribution to the whole thread.
> 
> Thing number Two, I'm fucking pissed I missed the whole zombie thread while I was working. BULLSHIT!!



Hahahaha. I'm glad you appreciate some fine cheese.
I usually miss the good threads when I'm at work, too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. I'm glad you appreciate some fine cheese.
> I usually miss the good threads when I'm at work, too.



All I got from this was two things. Either we're quitting our jobs, of you and I are going to get together and have a fantastic time without everyone else.


----------



## Esther (Aug 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> All I got from this was two things. Either we're quitting our jobs, of you and I are going to get together and have a fantastic time without everyone else.



I'm gonna opt for the latter. PARTY TIME!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm gonna opt for the latter. PARTY TIME!



I'm glad you chose the latter, because I need my job to pay for my poké-habits.


----------



## Esther (Aug 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm glad you chose the latter, because I need my job to pay for my poké-habits.



Hahahaha. SAME. I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. SAME. I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for Pokemon Black and White.



Gotta segregate them all, Racistmon!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gotta segregate them all, Racistmon!



Racist, I choose you!

*Racist used Apartheid*........*It's SUPER effective*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Racist, I choose you!
> 
> *Racist used Apartheid*........*It's SUPER effective*



WASP, I choose you!

WASP used condescending look of disgust!

The opponent is ashamed!


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gotta segregate them all, Racistmon!



Separate, but equal!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gotta segregate them all, Racistmon!



Go, JimCrow!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 20, 2010)

Go Mexican!

Mexican used Anchor Child

Mexican's agility decreases. It cannot be removed from the battle.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel silly, because I ended up spending way more time on this than I should have... Zombie hunters?







Photobucket reduces like crazzzzyyyyy... original.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I feel silly, because I ended up spending way more time on this than I should have... Zombie hunters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG. Now *that* is a TV show I would watch.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> ZOMG. Now *that* is a TV show I would watch.



Imma gonna call up Nickelodeon tomorrow and sell this puppy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Imma gonna call up Nickelodeon tomorrow and sell this puppy.



Don't forget to get all his shots


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 20, 2010)

Can I be the nerdy scientist assistant (to Melian, of course) who stays in the bunker and works on the antidotes and balances the group dynamic?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Can I be the nerdy scientist assistant (to Melian, of course) who stays in the bunker and works on the antidotes and balances the group dynamic?



I was actually just going to cast you as a bumpkin zombie because of that costume of yours. But Melian's assistant works too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

Dibs on token British guy.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I feel silly, because I ended up spending way more time on this than I should have... Zombie hunters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dibs on token minority. Except not the one that always dies first. 'cuz I'm picky like that.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Dibs on token minority. Except not the one that always dies first. 'cuz I'm picky like that.



Bitch no. I'm the Fez of this party, not you. 

I'm changing your t-shirt to red.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bitch no. I'm the Fez of this party, not you.
> 
> I'm changing your t-shirt to red.



The zombie blood stains will blend in nicely.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> The zombie blood stains will blend in nicely.



True dat. In green you'd just look like the littlest elf.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> True dat. In green you'd just look like the littlest elf.



There are no Mexicans in Antarctica. Fact.

This is why we need another minority. To keep the facts straight. And in case zombies only like white meat, we're safe.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like we have the stereotypical "competing pair" characters sorted


----------



## rabbitislove (Aug 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> So, do vegetarian zombies only eat graaaaains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*groans*

GRAIIINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! GRAIIIIINNNNSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bitch no. I'm the Fez of this party, not you.



Foreign
Exchange
Student


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 20, 2010)

I should clarify: that's why he's called Fez, because they never thought of a real name or a real home for the foreign exchange student.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice! Never picked up on that.

I'm now in a state of shock, having watched 28 days later again.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I feel silly, because I ended up spending way more time on this than I should have... Zombie hunters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....OMG...did...did I just make it into an eggs drawing?!

*Patented Ronin Happy Dance*

*Composes himself*

Right, so in our little arctic community I would be A) A hunter/brawn/construction if necessary and B) Would be our radio guy, since I have the ham radio equipment.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ....OMG...did...did I just make it into an eggs drawing?!
> 
> *Patented Ronin Happy Dance*
> 
> ...



ok, first: AWESOME!

second: why am i holding a map? i want something big and mean and head-explodey causing!

third: and i hate to say this but i'm totally going south for this. as much as i'd love to kick it with you guys post-apocolyptic style, i'm all about not freezing off my testicle before they get eaten by zombies... 

and fourth: AWESOME!!!!

oh, and i'm a certified generator technician so, you know, valuable skill set and all...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> There are no Mexicans in Antarctica. Fact.
> 
> This is why we need another minority. To keep the facts straight. And in case zombies only like white meat, we're safe.



I don't know HOW I got left out, but I can be the second mexican.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know HOW I got left out, but I can be the second mexican.



We can add some spice to the mix.

And tequila.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I feel silly, because I ended up spending way more time on this than I should have... Zombie hunters?
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket reduces like crazzzzyyyyy... original.



Soooo yeah that was amazing!!!
you crazy zombie killers yous



Odenthalius said:


> I should clarify: that's why he's called Fez, because they never thought of a real name or a real home for the foreign exchange student.




And wow I had no idea thats why they called him Fez ahh I learn every day 


Can I help kill Zombies?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 21, 2010)

I think those not pictured yet should be a separate group. We all go in opposite directions. If you guys head north, we'll head south. (There's cold down south, too y'know). Plus if we head all the way I'd think Antarctica would have more options, what with having more human bases there, while still being easily zombie regulateable.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I think those not pictured yet should be a separate group. We all go in opposite directions. If you guys head north, we'll head south. (There's cold down south, too y'know). Plus if we head all the way I'd think Antarctica would have more options, what with having more human bases there, while still being easily zombie regulateable.



Oh yeah we should do that


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

I wanted us all to be bestest buddies and stay together FOREVAR

Besides, we'd have some team switching, since I think that things wouldn't end well for the survivors with Bio being on one side of the world and Hozay on the other.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I wanted us all to be bestest buddies and stay together FOREVAR
> 
> Besides, we'd have some team switching, since I think that things wouldn't end well for the survivors with Bio being on one side of the world and Hozay on the other.



Oh yeah being together is better but haha why would you seperate Bio and Hozay huh Paquito


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I wanted us all to be bestest buddies and stay together FOREVAR
> 
> Besides, we'd have some team switching, since I think that things wouldn't end well for the survivors with Bio being on one side of the world and Hozay on the other.



Plus, Charming wants to go south. We could switch Hozay for Fish.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh yeah being together is better but haha why would you seperate Bio and Hozay huh Paquito



I'm trying to put them back together, thank you very much. Cuz right now he's in Team South.

Cuz I'm a giver and stuff.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm trying to put them back together, thank you very much. Cuz right now he's in Team South.
> 
> Cuz I'm a giver and stuff.



Ah together sorry I read stuff wrong sometimes and good they need to be together 
Aww Paquito is nice! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 21, 2010)

thank you sir, much appreciated. 

So I'm going to say something really sappy, and if ya'll mother fuckers give me shit, I'll cut you. 

I don't care where I go, as long as I'm with Zoe . . . :blush:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello! Offering an official trade here! Fish wants to go south, it's well documented. Provided Hozay's ok with going north, Hozay for Fish.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

Not to those damned zombies, that's for sure. 

Well unless Will is made a zombie in this whole scenario, in which case I'll just treat him with cautious politeness.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> thank you sir, much appreciated.
> 
> So I'm going to say something really sappy, and if ya'll mother fuckers give me shit, I'll cut you.
> 
> I don't care where I go, as long as I'm with Zoe . . . :blush:



Aww sooo cute! I am not giving you shit so dont cute me and crap haha



theronin23 said:


> Hello! Offering an official trade here! Fish wants to go south, it's well documented. Provided Hozay's ok with going north, Hozay for Fish.



SOUNDS super!:happy:


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Not to those damned zombies, that's for sure.
> 
> Well unless Will is made a zombie in this whole scenario, in which case I'll just treat him with cautious politeness.



I respect you for this, but I pity you more. If I turn, please proceed to blow my head off.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I respect you for this, but I pity you more. If I turn, please proceed to blow my head off.



See now I thought a few other people mentioned you being the zombie, and I imagined Melian with you on a leash and finding the cure for zombification. But I could blow your head off too. Fun times to be had for all in both scenarios.

Well except for you, really.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> See now I thought a few other people mentioned you being the zombie, and I imagined Melian with you on a leash and finding the cure for zombification. But I could blow your head off too. Fun times to be had for all in both scenarios.
> 
> Well except for you, really.



Nice. The lab assistant turned zombie test subject. 

Would it even be plausible for anyone to be able to resist Zombification through mental exertion alone? Because I'd love to be 'that zombie' that somehow manages to work with the group of human survivors, dealing with natural tendencies as a zombie vs. human emotions, morals, and brains creating a deeper character, who is never fully trusted and constantly kept in check.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Nice. The lab assistant turned zombie test subject.
> 
> Would it even be plausible for anyone to be able to resist Zombification through mental exertion alone? Because I'd love to be 'that zombie' that somehow manages to work with the group of human survivors, dealing with natural tendencies as a zombie vs. human emotions, morals, and brains creating a deeper character, who is never fully trusted and constantly kept in check.



Probably not, BUT, I'd kill to have you do something like this:

" I WANNNNNAAAA KNOWWWW WHAT LOVE ISSSSSSSS

I WANT BRAAAAAAIIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSS - oops. erm, meant - YOUUUUUUU TO SHOW MEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn Paquito, if I were awake enough for my brain to formulate "laughing" I would so be LOLing.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Nice. The lab assistant turned zombie test subject.
> 
> Would it even be plausible for anyone to be able to resist Zombification through mental exertion alone? Because I'd love to be 'that zombie' that somehow manages to work with the group of human survivors, dealing with natural tendencies as a zombie vs. human emotions, morals, and brains creating a deeper character, who is never fully trusted and constantly kept in check.


Romero has somewhat played with that, but the wwz/survival guide style its not possible since only the lower functions of the brain are reanimated not the amygdala, cortex, frontal lobe, ect. 

Fido was probably the best known zomedy to employ something like that though.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh my god, I would LOVE to actually write this out. As soon as I get some free time...damn. It'd be epic.

I like the idea of having a zombie acolyte, I had thought of that too. I mean, it's badass, yet slightly dangerous in case you turn into snacks.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

okay, so since esther and melian are reletively close i totally call them for my team! I would totally feel safer with melian in my group! you know what, screw louisiana, let's just head for the keys!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

People I want on my team:

--Rellis
--Paquito
--Poco G


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know HOW I got left out, but I can be the second mexican.



2nd mexican? c'mon now hozay... Everyone knows you can't have two mexicans... hell, even i was only included because the show wasnt quite white enough to sell! unless we're talking about a BBC production here, they seem to be a little more color balanced than most american shows. 

tell you what, the southern (party) group doesn't have a mexican yet, you're welcome to join ours 

and i'm totally bringing bearsy, dude knows how to use a sword!


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

I missed this thread somehow, but allow me to provide a brief rundown of what I can provide towards this survival scenario. Hopefully someone will want me on their team, I don't want to be alone in the apocalypse! 

1) Cultivating land and raising crops to feed a small group of survivors
2) Cooking - Everything from meals to bread
3) Protection - I am a crack shot as I like to hunt and am a bit of a country boy
I will even bring my own guns and ammo
4) A whole lot of common sense

I've always been of the opinion that the best way to survive a zombie outbreak is to be very pro-active in regards to three things:
1) As soon as you find out their are zombies, go raid the shit out of an academy or sports authority. Get Tents, Camp stoves, blankets, sleeping bags, shoes, thick clothes, propane, knives, fishing equipment, guns, ammo, etc etc, and load your vehicle / vehicles to the brim (you really should bring some friends to help you)
2) Raid the grocery store for non-perishable items
3) Raid lowes and get every potted plant / bag of seeds that you can possible get and a few bags of soil

At this point you haul ass out of town and keep going and going and going and going and going and going until you are in the middle of absolutely nowhere. Setup camp!

Since this is probably a common plan, the whole key to this working is that you have to be willing to kill every son of a bitch in your way. Are you in academy trying to get a tent and everyone is fighting and scratching? Cut off a few hands or shoot some unlucky survivor. It's all about your survival...just sayin


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I missed this thread somehow, but allow me to provide a brief rundown of what I can provide towards this survival scenario. Hopefully someone will want me on their team, I don't want to be alone in the apocalypse!
> 
> 1) Cultivating land and raising crops to feed a small group of survivors
> 2) Cooking - Everything from meals to bread
> ...



I call BigChaz!!!! ya know, especially since i've changed my mind and decided on one of the keys


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> I call BigChaz!!!! ya know, especially since i've changed my mind and decided on one of the keys



Oh man, I was going to call him. 

And we can never have too many brown people, Mexican or not. I just really like thinking of Fish as Mr. Incredible. 

But on another note... Would anyone want to see this happen? And more importantly contribute, such as plot, script, storyboard, drawing/colouring? I can't be the only one who thinks this is badass.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh man, I was going to call him.
> 
> And we can never have too many brown people, Mexican or not. I just really like thinking of Fish as Mr. Incredible.
> 
> But on another note... Would anyone want to see this happen? And more importantly contribute, such as plot, script, storyboard, drawing/colouring? I can't be the only one who thinks this is badass.



I cant draw worth shit. But I can write. Let's do this.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

First thing to think about: What is our audience?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I cant draw worth shit. But I can write. Let's do this.



Sweeeeeet...  I'm sad I'm at work right now, else I'd totally be working on this.

So how are we doing this? Classic panel-by-panel or writing+illustration narrative?

Who wants to be in it? Who wants to be a survivor and who a zombie?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> First thing to think about: What is our audience?



We are our own audience. And the rest of the Internet too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> We are our own audience. And the rest of the Internet too.



Sorry, just going by the book :happy:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Sweeeeeet...  I'm sad I'm at work right now, else I'd totally be working on this.
> 
> So how are we doing this? Classic panel-by-panel or writing+illustration narrative?
> 
> Who wants to be in it? Who wants to be a survivor and who a zombie?



I don't really know how to write for panels, but whatever works. 

We definitely need a cast, and a definite outline/plot pinned down before I can write anything. 

Keep this in mind as well. Anyone who wants to be in this as a survivor needs to either A) tell me their real name, or B) give me a suitable pseudonym.

Let's get crackin'.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

Pseudonym: John D Sass.

Occupation: Zombpocalypse survivor


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Sweeeeeet...  I'm sad I'm at work right now, else I'd totally be working on this.
> 
> So how are we doing this? Classic panel-by-panel or writing+illustration narrative?
> 
> Who wants to be in it? Who wants to be a survivor and who a zombie?



zomg put my sweet ass in! I want to be a survivor who either eventually flips out and betrays everyone or the survivor who eventually breaks down and tries to convince everyone to eat paquito! 

but if you do put me in i demand a slightly more accurate interpretation. i'll totally keep the mask though


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, to what Ronin said, yes all characters need a plausible name or nickname, as well as some form of profile. You can eitherbe
yourself or invent an alias. 
Also, since we're drawing this, some form of physical description (I can doodle up characters quick if people want previews. Things like heights are also important. )

I'm going to stick with Zoë, suburban student extraordinaire. Boring, but plenty of potential.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I don't really know how to write for panels, but whatever works.
> 
> We definitely need a cast, and a definite outline/plot pinned down before I can write anything.
> 
> ...



P1: Setting: Hip bedroom
Egg sits at her desk posting about zombie survival "wow this would be sooo cool if it actually happened" 
Narrarator box: Little did she know that at that very moment a mad scientist in toronto named Dr. Melian was about to make her wish come true...

P2: Lab 
Nar box: Deep under the streets of Toronto in a secret government funded lab...
"Haha! I, Dr Melian have finally done it! By combining syphilys, rabies and leprosy i have developed a serum that will convert all of the worlds homeless into super-hip BHMs!!! MWAAHAAAHAAA!

P3: Shows the evil Dr. Melian taking a celebratory kick on a homeless test subject accidently spill a can of redbull into her vat of serum unnoticed...

P4: shows serum bubble over the cauldron and drip onto the prone form of the unconscious homeless test subject...

p5: homeless man's eyes open, bloodshot and horrible
"graaaaaaaaains.... erm, braaaaaaaaaaaaaaains...."


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, to what Ronin said, yes all characters need a plausible name or nickname, as well as some form of profile. You can eitherbe
> yourself or invent an alias.
> Also, since we're drawing this, some form of physical description (I can doodle up characters quick if people want previews. Things like heights are also important. )
> 
> I'm going to stick with Zoë, suburban student extraordinaire. Boring, but plenty of potential.



Phloyd: 5'10, 235, single father and Waiter Extraordinaire! the guy who always knew this would happen, witty, charming, and a giant chicken. Main love interest until he finally alows himself to be bitten so that he can eat his companions without worrying about being labeled a cannibal...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I'd rather stick to writing+illustration narrative. I think that would significantly reduce the artist's workload as well.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 21, 2010)

from last summer but a fair representation i suppose...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

Alright, so I need to get some sleep. I'll be back to check on the thread later tonight and start to gather information for writing up character treatments.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, writing and illustration with guarantee better quality drawings, else we're going to end up with stick figures when I feel lazy. 

Also, we need zombie rules, as what they can or can't do. I don't knowmuch about all the different types you've brought up, so just write everything out.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Alright, so I need to get some sleep. I'll be back to check on the thread later tonight and start to gather information for writing up character treatments.



It's 1:30... You can be our token vampire, apparently.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> It's 1:30... You can be our token vampire, apparently.



haha, yeah, in all actuality, I'm pretty nocturnal. I'm up really really late right now (for me).


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> zomg put my sweet ass in! I want to be a survivor who either eventually flips out and betrays everyone or the survivor who eventually breaks down and tries to convince everyone to eat paquito!
> 
> but if you do put me in i demand a slightly more accurate interpretation. i'll totally keep the mask though


Just popping in with a quick rhetorical question:
Ok, we know that if a zombie eats your brains you end up a zombie yourself.
What happens if you eat a zombie? (ick)

-Rusty


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> haha, yeah, in all actuality, I'm pretty nocturnal. I'm up really really late right now (for me).



It's settled then. You can be night watch.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 21, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Just popping in with a quick rhetorical question:
> Ok, we know that if a zombie eats your brains you end up a zombie yourself.
> What happens if you eat a zombie? (ick)
> 
> -Rusty



Perhaps it's like the Joining. After you consume zombie, you're more equipped to battle them. But, that might only work with darkspawn. And if you survive. 

Maybe you just get a bad case of indigestion. I can't imagine they taste immensely good.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

Naturally the one day where my internet isn't working, and I almost miss these shenanigans. 

I'm a pretty good shot. At a military summer camp thing I happened to pick up a bow and arrow, did pretty well with it. And I hit the targets during gun practice.

And I'm excited to be called dibs on by someone. Suck on that, 5th grade dodgeball!


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 21, 2010)

I can pick heavy objects up... I could be the person that rocks the shoulder holstered gattling gun. lol


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> Just popping in with a quick rhetorical question:
> Ok, we know that if a zombie eats your brains you end up a zombie yourself.
> What happens if you eat a zombie? (ick)
> 
> -Rusty



I'd like to point out that Will would be the zombie pet, not me.

And since most people go to either the north or the south, why don't we all just go to like Kansas or something? Sure, we miss out on natural hiding places and barriers, but it's so much easier to see a zombie herd when it's crossing plains to get to you.

Also, who doesn't fucking love Kansas?

EDIT: I'd like to point out that I'm a pretty stealthy person. I'm currently in my friends' apartment to use their internet, and I'm pretty sure that nobody knows I'm in here.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 21, 2010)

I hate Kansas personally, but then again Im biased on the situation. Actually middle of nowhere nebraska along the Platte river wouldnt be too shabby. Trees for lumber, river for water, deer/fish/ect for food... Mountains of Colorado would be a good place.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd like to point out that Will would be the zombie pet, not me.
> 
> And since most people go to either the north or the south, why don't we all just go to like Kansas or something? Sure, we miss out on natural hiding places and barriers, but it's so much easier to see a zombie herd when it's crossing plains to get to you.
> 
> ...








When I think of Kansas, I can only think of a hoard of midget zombies.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

Colorado might be better. It's got a more neutral climate, tons of mountains for protection, and the Denver Broncos. 

All very important things.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> Phloyd: 5'10, 235, single father and Waiter Extraordinaire! the guy who always knew this would happen, witty, charming, and a giant chicken. Main love interest until he finally alows himself to be bitten so that he can eat his companions without worrying about being labeled a cannibal...



ding-dangit! I was gunna use the name Floyd.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

Kazak said:


> ding-dangit! I was gunna use the name Floyd.



What's so cool about the name Floyd? Or are you both actually named Floyd?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh. My character rocks. Infected science professor constantly fighting to keep from turnign through mental will and knowledge of natural ingredients that stay the effects. Working with you guys, mind you.

The name would be Professor William J. Sparks. 

Also. I can write. Probably better for panels than I could even in normal story fashion


----------



## Kazak (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> What's so cool about the name Floyd? Or are you both actually named Floyd?



nope my name is... not floyd. I had a pet snake once and named him floyd. 

Useful stuff I got: like 50 knives. 4 swords - fully functional and razor sharp, one is a shashka (Kazak saber). 2 pistols- H&K USP .45 and Glock 20. Oh and a bow - a take down recurve - and 2 dozen arrows. Ham radio - hand held.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> People I want on my team:
> 
> --Rellis
> --Paquito
> --Poco G



When I saw this I was like YES! I will have the alcohol  if any be needed and anything else I shall try my best :happy: I will kick ass *tough face*

Soooooooooo DAMN I missed a lot haha.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

OK folks, I am officially a zombie now. Fuck survivors, Zombie is where it's at.

Zombie Name: Sir Brains-a-Lot
Sir Brains-a-Lot, is a clever zombie who routinely sets up traps that fail in a comical manner whether it be by accident, interference from dumber zombies, or what have you.

Sir Brains-a-Lot is the self-appointed leader of the zombie revolution. He rules through fear...fear brought on by the fear of losing.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 21, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Perhaps it's like the Joining. After you consume zombie, you're more equipped to battle them. But, that might only work with darkspawn. And if you survive.
> 
> Maybe you just get a bad case of indigestion. I can't imagine they taste immensely good.



I love me some Dragon Age.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> OK folks, I am officially a zombie now. Fuck survivors, Zombie is where it's at.
> 
> Zombie Name: Sir Brains-a-Lot
> Sir Brains-a-Lot, is a clever zombie who routinely sets up traps that fail in a comical manner whether it be by accident, interference from dumber zombies, or what have you.
> ...



Half of me is a bleeding heart who doesn't want to leave anyone behind.

The other half as zero problem blowing your fucking brains out.




Actually, it's more like 60/40.
I'll let you ponder which one's the 60 and which one's the 40.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just to let you know, if we're doing this, we're playing by respected zombie mythos, we're not Twilighting this shit.

The rules (to retaliate some vicious bastardizations being made in this thread)
- Zombies can not, will not run.
- Zombies don't eat brains (I have no idea where the fuck that came from, even Romero had that exact same reaction)
- Infection can be spread through blood barrier breakage or any mucous membrane absorption (Zombie goo in eyes/mouth will spread)
- Infection cannot be fought. You get infected, you die, you turn.
- As seen in Zombi, and Land of The Dead, zombies CAN go underwater.
- Zombies can turn animals. 
- Zombies can and will eat animals 


Anything else from Zomythos and lore that I'm missing?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Just to let you know, if we're doing this, we're playing by respected zombie mythos, we're not Twilighting this shit.
> 
> The rules (to retaliate some vicious bastardizations being made in this thread)
> - Zombies can not, will not run.
> ...



Boring.........................


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Just to let you know, if we're doing this, we're playing by respected zombie mythos, we're not Twilighting this shit.
> 
> The rules (to retaliate some vicious bastardizations being made in this thread)
> - Zombies can not, will not run.
> ...



Will there be zombie titties? It had to be asked. Like in "Stripper Zombies?"


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Boring.........................



*shrugs*...you haven't even seen me write anything yet.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Will there be zombie titties? It had to be asked. Like in "Stripper Zombies?"



Ask the artist, but I think some of the zombies will naturally be nude.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it safe to touch zombie titties/stripper zombies? Or is it like all those pinko-commie facist strip clubs with their see-but-don't-touch policies?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

So is this a community project or is one or two people going to write some zombie stories and calll it a day? if that's true, I'm out.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> So is this a community project or is one or two people going to write some zombie stories and calll it a day? if that's true, I'm out.



It's a community project inasmuch that everyone who wishes from the community will be in it, but Eggs and I pretty much stepped up as Artist/Writer.



Paquito said:


> Is it safe to touch zombie titties/stripper zombies? Or is it like all those pinko-commie facist strip clubs with their see-but-don't-touch policies?



As long as there's no blood barrier breakage, I don't see a problem. I'm getting a scene idea here. I think you'll like it.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm out! I wish ya'll luck in this endeavor


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Just to let you know, if we're doing this, we're playing by respected zombie mythos, we're not Twilighting this shit.
> 
> The rules (to retaliate some vicious bastardizations being made in this thread)
> - Zombies can not, will not run.
> ...



Killed my buzz man.

But I do understand your point. I guess the ultimate appeal is that the situation is one where you literally cannot survive. 0 plot points or loopholes beyond "Try as hard as you can to last." And then in the end you all are dead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I'm out! I wish ya'll luck in this endeavor



Why are you leaving? We need all the creative juices we can get.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

It's a collaborative process. We all get to contribute. We need as many BRAIIIIIINNNNNNNSSSSS as we can get on this project.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

What fun is it to be a zombie if I can't do anything but shuffle and groan?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 21, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> When I saw this I was like YES! I will have the alcohol  if any be needed and anything else I shall try my best :happy: I will kick ass *tough face*
> 
> Soooooooooo DAMN I missed a lot haha.



See- *that* is exactly why I need you and Paquito on my squad. :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Will there be zombie titties? It had to be asked. Like in "Stripper Zombies?"



DAMN RIGHT. Zombie hoes, zombie skanks, zombie snatch. You name it, I'll draw it.



BigChaz said:


> So is this a community project or is one or two people going to write some zombie stories and calll it a day? if that's true, I'm out.





Paquito said:


> It's a collaborative process. We all get to contribute. We need as many BRAIIIIIINNNNNNNSSSSS as we can get on this project.



Nooo Paquito is right, there's no head to this thing. I mean, I'm keeping my head out of the writing process (else there will be a plethora of zombie titties...) but I think it'd be really cool if as many people as possible contribute ideas and storylines. Or maybe one person writes a *chapter*, hen someone else continues, then someone else...

And hey, if anyone else wants to draw, please say so!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 21, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> See- *that* is exactly why I need you and Paquito on my squad. :happy:



 You know it *thought face*


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> DAMN RIGHT. Zombie hoes, zombie skanks, zombie snatch. You name it, I'll draw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alternating the writing is a good idea. Sharing the writing process is a good idea. If that happens I am in. Also I have to be able to be a fast and creative zombie.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Alternating the writing is a good idea. Sharing the writing process is a good idea. If that happens I am in. Also I have to be able to be a fast and creative zombie.



I agree with this, I don't think we need to follow an established zombie protocol. I think allowing for intelligent zombies would provide a lot of potential in terms of exploring human nature at it's best and worst, as well as introducing a valid antagonist (IE Chaz), instead of the boring man-vs-nature struggle.

And...there should be a valid amount of humor in this shit.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I agree with this, I don't think we need to follow an established zombie protocol. I think allowing for intelligent zombies would provide a lot of potential in terms of exploring human nature at it's best and worst, as well as introducing a valid antagonist (IE Chaz), instead of the boring man-vs-nature struggle.
> 
> *And...there should be a valid amount of humor in this shit.*



I volunteer for the "quick snappy remarks in the face of uncertain doom" squad.

Also, I like the idea of Chaz being the zombie antagonist. Not only do we get a great juxtaposition of Will vs. Chaz, but if any of the zombie fighters get turned, they can still be in the series instead of just dying off. But let's just limit the amount of "smart" zombies to just our people, ok? If we let a lot of zombies become "smart," then it kinda loses the zombie edge.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry, if we don't follow zombie mythos, I'm out. Zombies stories are never about the zombies, or humanity therein. Zombie stories are stories about the survivors, about struggling to maintain humanity in a world overrun by inhumane beasts with no hope of recovery. How humans face almost certain death. It's very psychological. 

I am completely down for multiple authors, handing off chapters and what not; but, mess with the mythos, and you get Twilight zombies, as previously stated.

Sorry, I'm serious about zombies.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sorry, if we don't follow zombie mythos, I'm out. Zombies stories are never about the zombies, or humanity therein. Zombie stories are stories about the survivors, about struggling to maintain humanity in a world overrun by inhumane beasts with no hope of recovery. How humans face almost certain death. It's very psychological.
> 
> I am completely down for multiple authors, handing off chapters and what not; but, mess with the mythos, and you get Twilight zombies, as previously stated.
> 
> Sorry, I'm serious about zombies.



I'm serious about zombies too...if they ever take over, I'm just gonna let them eat me. I hate that waiting, watching, lurking....to see if they're gonna come around the corner or bust a fuckin' window. I just don't understand why people always try so hard to survive.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sorry, if we don't follow zombie mythos, I'm out. Zombies stories are never about the zombies, or humanity therein. Zombie stories are stories about the survivors, about struggling to maintain humanity in a world overrun by inhumane beasts with no hope of recovery. How humans face almost certain death. It's very psychological.
> 
> I am completely down for multiple authors, handing off chapters and what not; but, mess with the mythos, and you get Twilight zombies, as previously stated.
> 
> Sorry, I'm serious about zombies.



Well then you may consider the I Am Legend school of thought, where the "zombies" have an undeveloped sense of all but base instincts but still maintain a sort of social semblance.

I prefer this presonally because it leaves room for all of the psychological human emotions of being survivors, while still allowing development and character behind both zombies and humans, and maintains the idea that the plot can still potentially be resolved rather than predictably ending in death to all, which can leave the door open for some actual emotion beyond fear and survival to appear, allowing for a deeper cast.

In this case we'd just allow for a social style of zombie, with the other characteristics of the mythos. This would allow for what Chaz and/or I had been considering. Not "Twilight Zombies" that bastardize the entire idea by removing everythign that makes a zombie a zombie, but by adding a depth from one place and the stark traits of another to improve, as opposed to hinder, the idea of zombies and the story which we would want to create.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Well then you may consider the I Am Legend school of thought, where the "zombies" have an undeveloped sense of all but base instincts but still maintain a sort of social semblance.
> 
> I prefer this presonally because it leaves room for all of the psychological human emotions of being survivors, while still allowing development and character behind both zombies and humans, and maintains the idea that the plot can still potentially be resolved rather than predictably ending in death to all, which can leave the door open for some actual emotion beyond fear and survival to appear, allowing for a deeper cast.
> 
> In this case we'd just allow for a social style of zombie, with the other characteristics of the mythos. This would allow for what Chaz and/or I had been considering.



I call Will Smith!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

ya know, i totally see ronin's point. my totally irrational fear of a zombie invasion is not to be made light of!!! but on the other hand i do like me some goofy parody goodness... hmm... AND if i had to be a zombie i'd want to fucking twinkle... all i'm saying...

i suggest we do the author hand off (making eggs slave away as our sole illustrator! although freakyfred is one talented bastard too...) and take it from there. develop a happy-go-lucky theme and have ronin tear it down with heart rending seriousness. i personally like a nice balance myself.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Well then you may consider the I Am Legend school of thought, where the "zombies" have an undeveloped sense of all but base instincts but still maintain a sort of social semblance.
> 
> I prefer this presonally because it leaves room for all of the psychological human emotions of being survivors, while still allowing development and character behind both zombies and humans, and maintains the idea that the plot can still potentially be resolved rather than predictably ending in death to all, which can leave the door open for some actual emotion beyond fear and survival to appear, allowing for a deeper cast.
> 
> In this case we'd just allow for a social style of zombie, with the other characteristics of the mythos. This would allow for what Chaz and/or I had been considering. Not "Twilight Zombies" that bastardize the entire idea by removing everythign that makes a zombie a zombie, but by adding a depth from one place and the stark traits of another to improve, as opposed to hinder, the idea of zombies and the story which we would want to create.



in I am Legend they were mutants, NOT zombies.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

Kazak said:


> nope my name is... not floyd. I had a pet snake once and named him floyd.
> 
> Useful stuff I got: like 50 knives. 4 swords - fully functional and razor sharp, one is a shashka (Kazak saber). 2 pistols- H&K USP .45 and Glock 20. Oh and a bow - a take down recurve - and 2 dozen arrows. Ham radio - hand held.



I call Kazak for my team!!!! 

we totally have the winning group going on here...


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

I Am Legend was the scariest shit I ever saw. I was single when that movie came out and this dude took me out to see it...then dropped me off at home. I fucking spent the whole night afraid that those fuckers were gonna blast through my bedroom window. That was our first and last date....asshole. LOL


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Well then you may consider the I Am Legend school of thought, where the "zombies" have an undeveloped sense of all but base instincts but still maintain a sort of social semblance.
> 
> I prefer this presonally because it leaves room for all of the psychological human emotions of being survivors, while still allowing development and character behind both zombies and humans, and maintains the idea that the plot can still potentially be resolved rather than predictably ending in death to all, which can leave the door open for some actual emotion beyond fear and survival to appear, allowing for a deeper cast.
> 
> In this case we'd just allow for a social style of zombie, with the other characteristics of the mythos. This would allow for what Chaz and/or I had been considering. Not "Twilight Zombies" that bastardize the entire idea by removing everythign that makes a zombie a zombie, but by adding a depth from one place and the stark traits of another to improve, as opposed to hinder, the idea of zombies and the story which we would want to create.




I Am Legend is not zombies. They're a very weird vampire type creature. And the new(er) movie completely destroyed the book lol.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> in I am Legend they were mutants, NOT zombies.



That's the main reason the initial use of the word "zombie" was in quotation marks. I'm aware that more strictly speaking is was a mutated strain of the common cold, but if we're treating it as a disease that spreads to animals and humans alike the same way a virus would, I figured the scenario might make for an apt compromise.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess we need to decide if we're going all out straight zombie rules, or complete parody.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ya know, i totally see ronin's point. my totally irrational fear of a zombie invasion is not to be made light of!!! but on the other hand i do like me some goofy parody goodness... hmm... AND if i had to be a zombie i'd want to fucking twinkle... all i'm saying...



I don't think Parody is out of the question just by following mythos. Look at Return Of The Living Dead (one only, the rest blew)


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I Am Legend is not zombies. They're a very weird vampire type creature. And the new(er) movie completely destroyed the book lol.



Ooooh now I gotta read the book. 

Also, if I even thought about surviving some Zombie take over....I'm with you. Please.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> That's the main reason the initial use of the word "zombie" was in quotation marks. I'm aware that more strictly speakign is was a mutated strain of the common cold, but if we're treating it as a disease that spreads to animals and humans alike the same way a cirus would, I figured the scenario might make for an apt compromise.



okay, but seriously, those things are closer to vampires than zombies... we have to draw the line somewhere or we'll all be fighting a swarm of twinkling ass edward cullinses...


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Ooooh now I gotta read the book.
> 
> *Also, if I even thought about surviving some Zombie take over....I'm with you. Please.*



Oh you're surviving. None of this giving up bullshit, got it?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I guess we need to decide if we're going all out straight zombie rules, or complete parody.



I'd personally prefer it be more serious, with maybe one or two comedic relief elements. That's why I'd hope for a compromise to improve the depth of a potential story line, otherwise it just becomes every other zombie movie ever. There's really only ever one plot for that sort of thing.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Oh you're surviving. None of this giving up bullshit, got it?



Fine. I confess that I just locked my sliding door. LOL


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Ooooh now I gotta read the book.
> 
> Also, if I even thought about surviving some Zombie take over....I'm with you. Please.



You got it, I'll work you into my plan.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> okay, but seriously, those things are closer to vampires than zombies... we have to draw the line somewhere or we'll all be fighting a swarm of twinkling ass edward cullinses...



I don't really see the vampire comparison. They feed on blood and turn what they infect, but that's it, and that's a characteristic of zombies too, except it's flesh and not strictly blood that they feed on. I think they were just given the name because they were sort of vampiric.

Like I said, it isn't a bastardization, it is a compromise to make a general improvement or at least be something potentially different and good in it's own way instead of adhering to a limited and binding set of rules that only have one very predictable way to do things.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'd personally prefer it be more serious, with maybe one or two comedic relief elements. That's why I'd hope for a compromise to improve the depth of a potential story line, otherwise it just becomes every other zombie movie ever. There's really only ever one plot for that sort of thing.



Disagree. To me, The Walking Dead is completely different from Romero's dead movies, not just because of format, but because of the characters.

Human personalities are all different, like fingerprints, and the STORY comes from the interaction IN the situation.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess there's only one way to settle this.

Fight to the death with zombie blood-imbibed weapons. First one to turn zombie loses.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Disagree. To me, The Walking Dead is completely different from Romero's dead movies, not just because of format, but because of the characters.
> 
> Human personalities are all different, like fingerprints, and the STORY comes from the interaction IN the situation.



Yep, and it's always these six characters: http://www.cracked.com/article/164_6-characters-who-show-up-in-every-zombie-movie/


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I don't really see the vampire comparison. They feed on blood and turn what they infect, but that's it, and that's a characteristic of zombies too, except it's flesh and not strictly blood that they feed on. I think they were just given the name because they were sort of vampiric.
> 
> Like I said, it isn't a bastardization, it is a compromise to make a general improvement or at least be something potentially different and good in it's own way instead of adhering to a limited and binding set of rules that only have one very predictable way to do things.



i hear you, and there have been legitimate adaptations along those lines. the problem is, make too many changes and it goes from being a "zombie" story to a "monster" story. the only problem with that is we're all pumped over zombies. 

i'm pretty sure this was supposed to be just an exercise in awesomeness perpetrated by Eggs so i'm cool either way and think we shouldn't let this cause any hurt feelings. after all, we are an elite group of awesomeness, no petty genre can come between us, right?

BHMS unite! (Totally had a whole voltron thing going on in my mind right there) damn ronin posting...


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

I like to think that it would be something like Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Yep, and it's always these six characters: http://www.cracked.com/article/164_6-characters-who-show-up-in-every-zombie-movie/



Some people may have those personalities yes, but I think microscoping the characters that much to the point where they just form a pattern is really doing a disservice to the character themself (Unless there's nothing more there in the character than those points)



JenFromOC said:


> I like to think that it would be something like Shaun of the Dead.



YES, exactly! And think there's something about message board members, many whom have never met beyond the net, banding together during a zombie attack, and going two separate ways that will carry a story in and of itself.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I like to think that it would be something like Shaun of the Dead.



I love that movie


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Some people may have those personalities yes, but I think microscoping the characters that much to the point where they just form a pattern is really doing a disservice to the character themself (Unless there's nothing more there in the character than those points)



Protip: There almost never is much beyond those points.

At least, not when it comes to the kind of purist zombie mythos by which you adhere to. It usually boils right down to that in the end.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Protip: There almost never is much beyond those points.
> 
> At least, not when it comes to the kind of purist zombie mythos by which you adhere to.



Once again, disagree. The Walking Dead ALONE proves you wrong. You wouldn't be able to run 76 and counting, let alone 25, issues and win an Eisner award based solely on stereotypes.

Also, have you read Day By Day Armageddon? It's pretty much the gold standard for zombie prose fiction in my eyes.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Once again, disagree. The Walking Dead ALONE proves you wrong. You wouldn't be able to run 76, let alone 25 issues and win an Eisner award based solely on stereotypes.
> 
> Also, have you read Day By Day Armageddon? It's pretty much the gold standard for zombie prose fiction in my eyes.



totally agree. i'm definitely not the zombie aficionado that you are but there are a lot of different venues to explore in a zombie apocalypse... and The Walking Dead is such an amazing piece of work...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys calm down this is all in fun remember yay zombies :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> totally agree. i'm definitely not the zombie aficionado that you are but there are a lot of different venues to explore in a zombie apocalypse... and The Walking Dead is such an amazing piece of work...



Drunken typos? LOL....it's so hot that you can still spell "aficionado" and "apocalypse" while you're drunk.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

the big point of zombies is that they are a mindless force. you can't reason with them, you can't threaten them, you can't scare them or wound them. no matter what you do to the them, short of totally destroying them, they will still keep coming. tirelessly shambling towards you. they are the creeping terror, literally. THAT is why they are so scary! sure, you can outrun them, and out-think them, but no matter what you do they will keep coming.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the big point of zombies is that they are a mindless force. you can't reason with them, you can't threaten them, you can't scare them or wound them. no matter what you do to the them, short of totally destroying them, they will still keep coming. tirelessly shambling towards you. they are the creeping terror, literally. THAT is why they are so scary! sure, you can outrun them, and out-think them, but no matter what you do they will keep coming.



Sounds like the tag-line for some bad porn.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Drunken typos? LOL....it's so hot that you can still spell "aficionado" and "apocalypse" while you're drunk.



thanks, but i can't lol! i typed out everything and hit "submit reply" and just happened to notice the massive field of red underlined typos as it was posting, lol; hence the edit


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> the big point of zombies is that they are a mindless force. you can't reason with them, you can't threaten them, you can't scare them or wound them. no matter what you do to the them, short of totally destroying them, they will still keep coming. tirelessly shambling towards you. they are the creeping terror, literally. THAT is why they are so scary! sure, you can outrun them, and out-think them, but no matter what you do they will keep coming.



Exactly. Even slasher flicks ride on that same brand of terror. But zombies perfected it.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Sounds like the tag-line for some bad porn.



and that's why you're my favorite! bow-chika-wow-wow...!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

In the name of compromise:

What if Will and Chaz were attacked and bitten by zombies at some point, and then they each have different emotional transformations as the series continues? Will is trying to hold onto his humanity and hope even though becoming a zombie is inevitable, while Chaz either acts as saboteur by not telling the group of his injuries or actually trying to lead the group into peril?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Once again, disagree. The Walking Dead ALONE proves you wrong. You wouldn't be able to run 76 and counting, let alone 25, issues and win an Eisner award based solely on stereotypes.
> 
> Also, have you read Day By Day Armageddon? It's pretty much the gold standard for zombie prose fiction in my eyes.



In which case the only characterization that becomes even remotely plausible in this scenario is within the group. And individual that is a zombie has no reason to be present. They're just zombie number 48392. 

There's no room beyond the single group dynamic. It's a shallow premise that has been milked over and over.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Exactly. Even slasher flicks ride on that same brand of terror. But zombies perfected it.



word. 

my message is too short even though i think it's perfectly succinct.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> In which case the only characterization that becomes even remotely plausible in this scenario is within the group. And individual that is a zombie has no reason to be present. They're just zombie number 48392.
> 
> There's no room beyond the single group dynamic. It's a shallow premise that has been milked over and over.



yep, no profit in being a zombie, aside from your emotional, tear jerking, transformation. seriously though, if you want to give them an intelligence, you might as well throw some toilet paper on them and call them a mummy


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> In the name of compromise:
> 
> What if Will and Chaz were attacked and bitten by zombies at some point, and then they each have different emotional transformations as the series continues? Will is trying to hold onto his humanity and hope even though becoming a zombie is inevitable, while Chaz either acts as saboteur by not telling the group of his injuries or actually trying to lead the group into peril?



Even though this is exactly within the realm of what I've been saying about going nowhere beyond that single dynamic, I would be fair enough with this. I wouldn't call it a compromise, though, because it follows everything one side wants and forces the other to adhere completely to the other side's guidlines.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> In which case the only characterization that becomes even remotely plausible in this scenario is within the group. And individual that is a zombie has no reason to be present. They're just zombie number 48392.
> 
> There's no room beyond the single group dynamic. It's a shallow premise that has been milked over and over.



Well, to your first point, exactly. Zombies are zombies. They're not characters, they're plot points. And they're not characters because they are mindless, as mythos dictates. It's exactly as Fish said.

And secondly, there would be more than one group, because we have multiple survival plans at work here. 

Human nature, survival, and humanity when faced with the inhumane is a shallow premise that's been milked over and over? That's MOST good fiction.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Even though this is exactly within the realm of what I've been saying about going nowhere beyond that single dynamic, I would be fair enough with this compromise.



Yea well I'm just trying to get to a compromise here. 

*shrugs*


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Yea well I'm just trying to get to a compromise here.
> 
> *shrugs*



ah paquito, ever the peacemaker  from now i'm going to refer to you as bono!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> ah paquito, ever the peacemaker  from now i'm going to refer to you as bono!



Meh I guess it's the Sacrifice in me. I'd totally be that guy.

So when do we get to pick our Zombie-ass-kicking song?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Human nature, survival, and humanity when faced with the inhumane is a shallow premise that's been milked over and over? That's MOST good fiction.



No. A group faced with imminent death and a plot that no matter where it goes ends in death with zombies has been milked over and over. They suvive, find shelter, come together, work together, suffer some turmoil by their fellow people, suffer turmoil by the environment, and then die. And it's always death unless the zombies are kept at bay easily, which is boring, or they find a cure, which is a happy ending. If it can't be cured, they all die in the end. At that point it's either BSing new plot lines for each individual to keep it running or just let them die. Once you've exhausted the viable group dynamic, it all goes kaput, just like a TV series that moves past it's prime or can no longer milk a romantic tension.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Meh I guess it's the Sacrifice in me. I'd totally be that guy.
> 
> So when do we get to pick our Zombie-ass-kicking song?



I think your character should have an MP3 player with a zombie combat mix on it.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I think your character should have an MP3 player with a zombie combat mix on it.



Reminds of me of Jessica Biel in Blade: Trinity.I dig it. 

Also, outfits people! Nothing too loose, heavy, or restrictive. Which is another problem with going to extreme climates. Kinda hard to fight off zombies when you're walking around in 8 million layers.

We also need a tech expert. I'd like for everyone to have mp3 players/communication devices. That way I can blare my music and still hear instructions or cries for help.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> No. A group faced with imminent death and a plot that no matter where it goes ends in death with zombies has been milked over and over. They suvive, find shelter, come together, work together, suffer some turmoil by their fellow people, suffer turmoil by the environment, and then die. And it's always death unless the zombies are kept at bay easily, which is boring, or they find a cure, which is a happy ending. If it can't be cured, they all die in the end. At that point it's either BSing new plot lines for each individual to keep it running or just let them die. Once you've exhausted the viable group dynamic, it all goes kaput, just like a TV series that moves past it's prime or can no longer milk a romantic tension.



i dunno, WWZ found a zombie solution that didn't involve a cure. in fact throughout the whole of the story they generally didn't even know the first thing about the cause. the thing that makes zombie stories great is that it's not about the zombies, it's about the overcoming of the situation; the initial chaos, then overcoming. it's an allegory for the human will to survive.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Reminds of me of Jessica Biel in Blade: Trinity.I dig it.
> 
> Also, outfits people! Nothing too loose, heavy, or restrictive. Which is another problem with going to extreme climates. Kinda hard to fight off zombies when you're walking around in 8 million layers.



so you should totally join my team! nothing says zombie blockbuster like a film set in the florida keys!


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i dunno, WWZ found a zombie solution that didn't involve a cure. in fact throughout the whole of the story they generally didn't even know the first thing about the cause. the thing that makes zombie stories great is that it's not about the zombies, it's about the overcoming of the situation; the initial chaos, then overcoming. it's an allegory for the human will to survive.



Except they can't survive. Unless the Zombies all just die natural deaths in some way and they wait out the natural death of all of the zombies everywhere. Which is, in essence, a cure in the sense that I'm talking about, which I suppose is another way to work it.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> No. A group faced with imminent death and a plot that no matter where it goes ends in death with zombies has been milked over and over. They suvive, find shelter, come together, work together, suffer some turmoil by their fellow people, suffer turmoil by the environment, and then die. And it's always death unless the zombies are kept at bay easily, which is boring, or they find a cure, which is a happy ending. If it can't be cured, they all die in the end. At that point it's either BSing new plot lines for each individual to keep it running or just let them die. Once you've exhausted the viable group dynamic, it all goes kaput, just like a TV series that moves past it's prime or can no longer milk a romantic tension.



Not all of them always end in everyone dying. And once again you're thinking in concrete terms of "it's the same story we've heard before". But you're very wrong. The skeleton of it is very similar to other stories, yes? BUT, that's just the skeleton, and if you just have a skeleton, you just have some old bones. The sinew, muscle, meat, heart of the story, the thing that does make it different, is the characters. The people. It's not a "zombie story" it's a story about survivors of a zombie outbreak. You can't think of it as "just another zombie story" otherwise YES, you do get jaded and think they all have the same ending or it's all been milked


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

the problem here is that will has a very broad view of the genre while we have a more stimulated zombie palate. 

everyone is entitled to their opinions but i'm with ronin. i had a similar mindset until i read a few more instances of "good" writing in the zombie world. it CAN be more than night of the living dead, it just takes an imagination and some fabulous writing.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

There are tons of zombies in Newport Beach. They're rich, skinny, blond, and wearing mini dresses....in fact, there's hordes of them down on the peninsula as we speak. I was smart to lock my sliding door. 

Like, OMG, I'm totally a zombie in OC! 

Protip: No one that lives in Orange County calls it The OC. And if they do, they're a punk.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok fine, let's take it the serious route since the internet really needs more serious zombie stories written by fanboys. I hope we can work some homosexual love in there too.

My new character is Chaz McCrackin and I am going to be playing the asshole in the group who acts tough to hide his softy heart. 

Chaz McCrackin does two things:
1) He shoots zombies
2) He shoots emo and goth people because the are as bad as zombies

Write me into the story bitches.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

As long as I get to be sassy and brassy, with a quick wit and some sexy clothes, I'm gonna have a great time killing zombies.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to have offended your tentative zombie palates with my brutish, impure assessment. I do hope you forgive me for barging into your fantasy world with my desire for more depth than a typical zombie plot.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

Fun thread is FUN


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm so sorry to have offended your tentative zombie palates with my brutish, impure assessment. I do hope you forgive me for barging into your fantasy world with my desire for more depth.



i totally forgive you 

how could i be mad at you you big sexy zombie-lizard boy you!


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ok fine, let's take it the serious route since the internet really needs more serious zombie stories written by fanboys. I hope we can work some homosexual love in there too.
> 
> My new character is Chaz McCrackin and I am going to be playing the asshole in the group who acts tough to hide his softy heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

So do we need character bios yet, or should we wait for Bio to finish the character sketches first?


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

How about a Fidoesq story, where the zombies are slightly smarter, or where one person was infected, turned, but a mutation in their body made the whatever reanimate their higher functions.


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright, fuckers. You all started getting angry and heated with each other and I had to go and wander off to another thread on another board. Now, I'm traumatized and a little horrified. More than I was about the zombies. I'm going to bed....or maybe I'll stick around for a few minutes LOL


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Alright, fuckers. You all started getting angry and heated with each other and I had to go and wander off to another thread on another board. Now, I'm traumatized and a little horrified. More than I was about the zombies. I'm going to bed....or maybe I'll stick around for a few minutes LOL



Just make your bio, it's very cathartic.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

keep the nite lite on Jen.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Alright, fuckers. You all started getting angry and heated with each other and I had to go and wander off to another thread on another board. Now, I'm traumatized and a little horrified. More than I was about the zombies. I'm going to bed....or maybe I'll stick around for a few minutes LOL



I am only now heated. Before, I was just trying to have an intelligent debate. But, this page changed that.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Alright, fuckers. You all started getting angry and heated with each other and I had to go and wander off to another thread on another board. Now, I'm traumatized and a little horrified. More than I was about the zombies. I'm going to bed....or maybe I'll stick around for a few minutes LOL



sorry, you mentioned heated and that made me think of zombie titties... wow, this is embarrassing.. i'm just going to sit here for a few minutes...:wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

I was actually enjoying this thread.....even though I had absolutely nothing of substance to add to it. Can zombies be killed with venomous sarcasm?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I was actually enjoying this thread.....even though I had absolutely nothing of substance to add to it. Can zombies be killed with venomous sarcasm?



I hope so, or else I better get some back-up weapons.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

I wake up feeling good. Real good. No engagements, no priorities, no responsibilities. I just finished a job. I got a nice bump in the bank account and now I am sitting pretty. Who needs to work a 9-5 when you can have fun and make some serious dough? Not this guy. I decide to go out for a cup of coffee and enjoy my morning. What else am I going to do with my time? 

I step outside and take a deep breath. I look to my right and see my neighbors shitty fence is still broken. Makes my yard look shitty. I don't like that. I decide I am going to kick it down later today. I look to my left. I see Mr. Sandvil standing in his front yard. He is being sprayed in the face by his sprinklers. I yell to get his attention. His head jerks up and his feet do a little shuffle. He looks in my direction. 

I'll never forget that look. Or the lack of it. His eyes are open, but they are milky and dead. His mouth is hanging open and slightly off to the side, just enough to remind you of someone who has been knocked out and doesn't know it yet. He shuffles forward hesitantly. He takes a few more steps and builds up to a rambling gate, leaning forward as if his legs are trying to keep up with his torso. 

I know blood. I deal with it every day. You kill enough people and blood becomes your calling. This man has blood on his face. In his mouth. In his teeth. On his tongue. It makes me taste copper in my own mouth. I don't know what is going on, but I know this shit is bad. I yell for him to stop, but he doesn't care or listen. I grab the American Flag out of it's wall mount on my front porch. Mr. Sandvil lurches towards me not realizing his death is near. I will soon learn the hard way that it's his second death. But that's later.

I plant my foot in his chest and kick him backwards. It's like kicking a wall. As this...this thing stumbles backwards I ready my blow; I want to make it count. I'm not exactly working with a great weapon here. I take up my flag and I hold it like a spear. With all the strength in my body I whip myself forward as hard as I can and drive my patriotic spear right through his left eye. The end of the flag explodes out of the back of his skull, spraying brain matter and hair. His knees give out and he falls backwards to lie still in my grass.

I look down and spit. This was a dirty kill. I look down the street and see others. Others like him. The gait, the posture, the attitude. It all matches. I know something has happened, but not what. It's time to get serious. As I walk into my house I look back at Mr. Sandvil and gaze at the flag pointing to the sky. Is this America now? 




Ok, this is my character. Let's roll.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Umm...that's good writing, but that's not a character treatment.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

Your character is an automatic win, sir. Homework includes gear, weapons of choice, and a 5 song playlist.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Umm...that's good writing, but that's not a character treatment.



Oh fuck off dude.

edit: That's Chaz McCrackin posting right here, not me


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I wake up feeling good. Real good. No engagements, no priorities, no responsibilities. I just finished a job. I got a nice bump in the bank account and now I am sitting pretty. Who needs to work a 9-5 when you can have fun and make some serious dough? Not this guy. I decide to go out for a cup of coffee and enjoy my morning. What else am I going to do with my time?
> 
> I step outside and take a deep breath. I look to my right and see my neighbors shitty fence is still broken. Makes my yard look shitty. I don't like that. I decide I am going to kick it down later today. I look to my left. I see Mr. Sandvil standing in his front yard. He is being sprayed in the face by his sprinklers. I yell to get his attention. His head jerks up and his feet do a little shuffle. He looks in my direction.
> 
> ...



awesome! Dexter meets resident evil! i dunno what you do with your time chaz, but if you're not writing your wasting it...


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Umm...that's good writing, but that's not a character treatment.



Real chaz posting:

Provide a template. I'll fill it out for you.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Your character is an automatic win, sir. Homework includes gear, weapons of choice, and a 5 song playlist.



Not to mention Name, Height, Weight, and Physical attributes. ALSO, a more complete character profile, unless you just want that shelled out by whoever's writing at the time.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

Well we all need intros right?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Not to mention Name, Height, Weight, and Physical attributes. ALSO, a more complete character profile, unless you just want that shelled out by whoever's writing at the time.



He's got his name filled out already and has pictures on the forum for physical attributes unless he wants to modify them.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> awesome! Dexter meets resident evil! i dunno what you do with your time chaz, but if you're not writing your wasting it...



I've never really tried my hand at writing stories to be quite honest. Maybe this will be a good experiment for me?


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> He's got his name filled out already and has pictures on the forum for physical attributes unless he wants to modify them.



I'll probably change them. I'm a fatass, I'm not built for being a hard ass killer. I'd be too tired.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

If you need me, Ill be polishing my gattling gun.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

That depends.

I was under the impression from the beginning that this was gonna be us (i.e. message board members, whether they're ACTUALLY us or not) banding together in survival story. Are we scrapping that and just doing whatever characters now?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> That depends.
> 
> I was under the impression from the beginning that this was gonna be us (i.e. message board members, whether they're ACTUALLY us or not) banding together in survival story. Are we scrapping that and just doing whatever characters now?



Well if modifying isn't an option, then why even bring up the need for him to list his physical attributes? He's posted numerous pictures here before. Just attach some numbers to them and he's good to go, as long as he finishes his homework.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well if modifying isn't an option, then why even bring up the need for him to list his physical attributes? He's posted numerous pictures here before. Just attach some numbers to them and he's good to go, as long as he finishes his homework.



Why height, weight, and physical attributes? Because I don't know him, probably all the writers besides him don't actually know him. Because Eggs doesn't know him. There are things we can't see from pictures.

Nobody ever said modifying isn't an option either. I'm just wondering if we are in fact still going with the message board survivors idea...because truthfully, that was what attracted me to the project. It's a good story. It adds an element, because we're not strangers like in most zombie stories, but we don't ACTUALLY know each other.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Your character is an automatic win, sir. Homework includes gear, weapons of choice, and a 5 song playlist.



Phloyd

Gear: 1 pack of marlboro lights, 1 lighter, 1 hip flask of cheap vodka, 1 tickle me elmo doll, 3 condoms

Weapons: whole (and eventually broken) empty vodka bottle

5 song playlist:

Aenima- Tool
Direwolf- The Grateful Dead
Weapon of Choice- Fatboy Slim
Roll If Ya Fall- Barefoot Truth
Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw- Jimmy Buffett (victory song)


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought this was supposed to be somewhat realistic? Guys, I know we all like to think we are rambo, but seriously, most (all?) of us dudes on here are fatasses. Like 300,400,500+. We would be the first goners.

I mean, I am cool with being a studly awesome ass kicking fat guy because that's what I want to be in real life too. So whatev is fine with me.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I thought this was supposed to be somewhat realistic? Guys, I know we all like to think we are rambo, but seriously, most (all?) of us dudes on here are fatasses. Like 300,400,500+. We would be the first goners.
> 
> I mean, I am cool with being a studly awesome ass kicking fat guy because that's what I want to be in real life too. So whatev is fine with me.



Never purported to be Rambo, but survival skills, weapon prowess (even if not professional), and knowledge of the situation go a long way.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

I mean I'm gonna stay a fatass zombie destroyer regardless.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I mean I'm gonna stay a fatass zombie destroyer regardless.



I'll raise my glass to that!


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I thought this was supposed to be somewhat realistic? Guys, I know we all like to think we are rambo, but seriously, most (all?) of us dudes on here are fatasses. Like 300,400,500+. We would be the first goners.
> 
> I mean, I am cool with being a studly awesome ass kicking fat guy because that's what I want to be in real life too. So whatev is fine with me.



Im 280, can easily run a mile, and lift heavy weights. I aint gonna be a first goner. Im gonna be kicking ass and taking... well groans because I cant get names.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

BTW when I first mentioned modifications, I meant like the stereotypical face scar, etc. I kinda assumed we'd all stay fat (or thin, in the case of most of our FFAs).


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> BTW when I first mentioned modifications, I meant like the stereotypical face scar, etc. I kinda assumed we'd all stay fat (or thin, in the case of most of our FFAs).



That is what I meant too. Add a scar? Different hair color than your normal? I assumed we'd all stay our body types too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I Am Legend was the scariest shit I ever saw. I was single when that movie came out and this dude took me out to see it...then dropped me off at home. I fucking spent the whole night afraid that those fuckers were gonna blast through my bedroom window. That was our first and last date....asshole. LOL



hahahaha, fucking awesome. 

Why didn't you call me? I could have at least gone over and helped you go to sleep.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to not go to bed....

So, recap. We're not doing intelligent zombies. But what about if we throw in a little science (Melian) who is working on a dezombificarion serum, and that's why she carries Will around, to whom she has returned part of his humanity? He'd be more of a leprous cannibal than a zombie, therefor we haven't broken the pecious mythos. 

Then... Ugh, it's too early to remember this jazz. Then, yes, I like the idea of us knowing each other off a forum, but not really
knowing each other in real life. It's a little like the Guild, but with zombies. TheGuild crossed with Shaun of the Dead. 

As for charatcters, it'd be beat to keep them as realistic as possible, and I want specifics such as clothes typesand colour. The beat thing would be
for that those who want to participate to send me a picture, full bodied, in side front back and 3/4 front view. Not that ill be making this accurate, but it really helps. Especially heights, because it becomes important when two characters are interracting. 

I don't mind if some want to add extra abilities tothemselvrs for survivals purpose, just keep it real. As for weapons... Nothing too crazy.

Finally, Chaz, I LoVe your part, I think that would make for a great begining scene, to introduce the zombies. Is everyone okay with that? It's
non commital, but it allows us to immediately introduce either the board or the other characters throughout the states. 

Also, is everyone okay with black and white drawings? And grey too. If anything we can colour then later. 

And Chaz, I LOVE your intro.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

I loved Chaz's intro, but my only problem with using it as THE intro is that it's in first person. I've completely stopped reading books before because they went from first to third person in the same book. It takes you out of the story. And doing the whole story first person with the number of characters we're going to have and the number of writers we're going to have seems...problematic. At best.

Truthfully, thinking about it, this whole project is problematic. Because each person is creating their own character, and multiple people are going to be writing the characters (including their own at times), just from this thread alone, I foresee people getting their noses bent out of shape about the way their character may possibly be handled/written. And no, not just me.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a horde of posts since I last read this thread.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I loved Chaz's intro, but my only problem with using it as THE intro is that it's in first person. I've completely stopped reading books before because they went from first to third person in the same book. It takes you out of the story. And doing the whole story first person with the number of characters we're going to have and the number of writers we're going to have seems...problematic. At best.
> 
> Truthfully, thinking about it, this whole project is problematic. Because each person is creating their own character, and multiple people are going to be writing the characters (including their own at times), just from this thread alone, I foresee people getting their noses bent out of shape about the way their character may possibly be handled/written. And no, not just me.



Then we'll keep it in the third. I can easily transfer what Chaz wrote to a panel-to-panel narrative, it keeps it a little more distant. What each character could do if have his or her own introduction, and then it becomes solely third-person from the point we band up.

As for handling other characters... I think it should be consulted if you want someone to do something that you think they might disapprove of, or we can everything up posted, as Chaz did, and provide constructive criticism, until a consensus is reach and it's handed over to me for drawing.

Also, keep in mind, I can't do chapters in a night. They take a lot of time to lay out, draw, and polish, and I do have school and work to keep in mind, not to mention I have a crazy week coming up. The first person who whines about me taking forever gets eaten by zombie twilight fans. I HAVE ULTIMATE POWER.


Oh oh, edit. Everyone has to learn to laugh at themselves, else this is boring shit. No, you can't be the hero all the time, and no, you can't have the spotlight all the time either.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't think we were doing a paneled thing. I thought it was just more illustrative prose? Like...writing, with a few pictures thrown in here and there illustrating what's being written.....I'm confused Eggs!!!

I don't think anyone will complain. I know I won't. And plus, it's not really like continuing writing is dependent upon having the art done.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I didn't think we were doing a paneled thing. I thought it was just more illustrative prose? Like...writing, with a few pictures thrown in here and there illustrating what's being written.....I'm confused Eggs!!!
> 
> I don't think anyone will complain. I know I won't. And plus, it's not really like continuing writing is dependent upon having the art done.



Well we can do a mix of both. For the parts that are very narrative, they can just be illustrated, but actions scenes would be more fun to be entirely drawn out, no?


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, so taking a page out of Repo!'s book...intros and action fully drawn but otherwise prose with some illustration? I like it.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

So, character template?

Name:
Weight:
Height:
Ablilities (since some have mentioned that they're good at tech, others have good aim, etc.):
(3?) Weapons:
Clothes:
Playlist:
Intro (since we're using Chaz's as the basic introduction to the story, I think everyone else can have a brief little intro to the character?):

Physical Attributes: Just send Bio a front, back, side, and 3/4 photo of yourself.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 22, 2010)

Ahh, thank you Paquito. This is an excellent start, and we can build from here.

Name: Zoe
Weight: 120
Height: 5'7''
Ablilities: Fast runner, can cook
Weapons: knife, traps (dunno, maybe). I'm a little useless when it comes to fighting
Clothes: Jeans, t-shirt, jacket, and brown oxford shoes
Playlist: -gonna skip this, there's too much-
Intro: Bands together with everyone to avoid the zombies... we can work on this later for me. 

I'm going to add one.

Overall personality: Calm, kind of goofy, is doing her best to survive but yet doesn't want to kill too many zombies (as they were originally human, and killing something isn't a hellova lot of fun.) good at running away, friendly


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

Name: Chaz McCrackin
Weight: 304lbs
Height: 5'8"
Ablilities: Firearms - Pistols and Shotguns mostly. Can cook up some good grub. Quick thinker.
(3) Weapons: Smith & Wesson 1911 Pistol, Benelli M4 Shotgun (Sawed Off), Large knife
Clothes: Black tactical pants and padded shirt. Tactical vest. Black ball cap. 


Thoughts:
1) Should the intro the story be a collection of everyone's backstories on how they became involved in the zombie invasion? 

2) What tense are we shooting for?

3) I don't think mine should necessarily be first until we iron those two issues out.

4) I am going with my real life stats, so there we go


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 22, 2010)

Name: John D Sass
Weight: 440
Height: 6'1
Ablilities: Good hearing, Making anything sound clever/appealing
Weapons: Cell Phone Charger, Cricket Bat, Hunting shotgun.
Clothes: Black Trousers. Red Shirt. Black and Silver Tie. White Trainers/Sneakers.
Playlist: Blues Brothers Soundtrack
Intro: Do your worst.

Overall personality: British. Mildy sarcastic, slightly oververbose. Friendly.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

Name: Pedro Alejandro Quixote Urbano Ignacio Timoteo Octavio, a.k.a Paquito
Weight: 260
Height: 5'5"
Abilities: Good aim, Stealth, Mary Carey Diva Hands
Weapons: Tequila bottle, Sniper Rifle, Machete
Clothes: Khaki cargo shorts, flip-flops, white/blue t-shirt.
Playlist: "Respect" by Aretha Franklin, "Rock That Body" by the Black Eyed Peas, "Don't Stop Believin" by Journey, "Let It Be" by the Beatles, and "Black or White" by Michael Jackson.
Personality: Sarcastic, Blunt, sassy and brassy, easy to make rofl, but is very unlikely to leave someone behind.

Will do intro later.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Thoughts:
> 1) Should the intro the story be a collection of everyone's backstories on how they became involved in the zombie invasion?
> 
> 2) What tense are we shooting for?
> ...



1. I think they should be backstories. We don't want to start the story right in the middle of us banding together or heading out, I like how yours was set at the very beginning of the zombie invasion.

2. Present tense?


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 22, 2010)

Name:Eric "BP" Pulver
Weight:280
Height:5'6
Ablilities: Lift heavy things, mechanically inclined, battering ram
Weapons:Machete, 9mm police issue pistol, Collapsible baton sharpened on the end
Clothes: Khakis, Addidas tennis shoes, black shirt, Nebraska hat.
Playlist: Choke Me-The Used, Irony of Dying on your Birthday-Senses Fail, Point/Counterpoint-Streetlight Manifesto, Fuck Her Gently-Tenacious D, Points Of Authority-Linkin Park
Intro: I always look forward to heading to the gym at night. Its usually not busy, easy going and I can get in and get out. Tonight is a squat night, my favorite. Awesome there is practically no one here tonight. Headphones. Check. Phone for tunes. Check. Wrist Straps. Check. Water. Check. Lets get it done. 

Well this is strange where is Dennis? He usually doesnt leave the front desk. He wont mind if I just go on in. Looks like someone cut themselves over by the treadmills. Thats probably what Dennis is doing, getting stuff to clean up that blood. Man this place is dead tonight. 

Ugh! That was a good squat session. Time to do some incline rows. Finally someone else is here. I was getting paranoid, like zombies were taking over the world. Whoa hold up a second. Dennis? Why are your eyes like... Oh fucking hell. *Huff puff* what the hell could I use... Shit Ill have to use a 45 lb plate. How the fuck am I going to... I know...


----------



## JenFromOC (Aug 22, 2010)

Name: Jen
Weight: 160 (killer curves...I need them lol)
Height: 5'2
Ablilities: Comic relief, venomous sarcasm, can flip the fuck out in about 1.3 seconds and beat some serious zombie ass.
Weapons: pink baseball bat with bloodstains, flashy smile, and awesome reflexes. 
Clothes: Jeans, Ed Hardy sneaks, and a Diet Coke shirt
Playlist: Without Me and The Way I Am- Eminem, Barbie Girl- Aqua (my killing song), Ugly Side- Blue October, and Three Little Birds- Bob Marley for my victory song LOL
Intro: Workaholic, seemingly sweet single chick that has major inner turmoil. Will flash a huge smile and then destroy you with one biting comment. Likes Vicodin, but runs out before those zombie fuckers even show up. Smokes a menthol cig after she beats ass. Generally a positive person, but is fucking pissed about the zombies cramping her style. Kills without remorse or feeling then later, while smoking the cig, says, "Dude, that was fucked up."


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Name: John D Sass
> Weight: 440
> Height: 6'1
> Ablilities: Good hearing, Making anything sound clever/appealing
> ...



This isn't official or anything and I am not trying to write your intro. I am just bored and wanted to try my hand at writing again. I hope I don't blow my one "good" thing I wrote earlier with a bad one now! Oh well, here we go.

John D Sass​
"Run now while you have a chance! The end is near and I am the messenger! The dead walk the earth once again and plague will take your children and sickness will run rampant in our homes! Run now! They are almost here, they are almost here!"

"Right, mate. Thanks for info. If I see any undead bastards I will make sure to walk quickly in the other direction. Cheers!"

I walk away shaking my head in amusement. It seems like every day some new lunatic is preaching about the end days or how the world is spinning it's way to destruction. I have more important things to worry about, such as the delicious steak dinner I am cooking for my date tonight. I'm feeling pretty confident about my decision on trying to get touched instead of worrying about the end of times.

As I continue my walk down to the corner grocery, I pass by the stand where Julie sells her produce. Strange. She isn't there and apples are scattered around her stand. That isn't like Julie at all. She normally has a cart surrounded by customers as she smiles and takes orders like every person is the most important in the world. I stop and look around. It's empty. There are no cars driving by, no people walking around, no horns in the distance. Excluding my lovely messenger earlier I am the only person on the road. I figure there has to be people in the grocery store; everyone needs groceries. 

Coming up on the entrance to Tigman's Groceries & Butcher I notice the sliding doors are jammed open. I am starting to feel a little uncomfortable at this point. I gingerly walk up to the entrance and peek inside and the first thing I notice is that every single register is empty. A conveyor belt is trying to roll a ham forward for a cashier that isn't there. A light above a register is flashing for assistance, but there is no one there to answer.

That's when I heard it. The sound that will eventually becoming the most terrifying noise in the world. A noise that can be recognized by the little street urchin's of India just as easily as a construction worker from Japan. I don't know if I can describe it. A raspy moan pregnant with the sound of longing and lust. Imagine a throaty, phlegm filled cough that continues on and on in one solid tone without wavering. That might give you the barest hint of an idea of what I hear coming from the back of the store. 

I walk inside and begin tiptoeing down the cereal aisle working my way closer and closer to the noise. The aisles are empty and boxes are scattered all over the polished, white tiles. Exiting the cereal aisle I come upon my objective, the meat coolers. Except I am too late to buy a steak today. A hoard of bodies are crowded around the coolers, grasping, tearing, moaning, and jostling into each other like cattle. I see a man who can't weigh more than 160lbs holding an entire brisket and eating raw bites like ice cream. His belly is fat and distended and bulging with blue veins. I see a young girl too small to get into the cooler mindlessly ramming her face into the sides. Her jaw is hanging loose and her left eye is coming out of its socket, but she just keeps ramming and ramming and tearing her flesh as her pigtails fly behind her.

I cry out. I can't help it, it is instinctual. How can I not cry out when I see something so horrifying that defies my wildest imagination right here front of me. All along the coolers every...thing...stops. They begin to straighten up and I see heads slowly turning towards me. Bloody mouths, grey eyes, pallid skin, and a strange off-kilter stance. Every single one looked the same! I realize they are coming towards me. 

I turn around and sprint back up the cereal aisle. As I come careening around the corner I spy an old woman with a walker shambling into the store. She sees me running towards her and flags me down. As I pass her by in a blur I yell, "Don't get the steak! It's no good!". I hope she heard me.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 22, 2010)

_I wanna hold them like they do in Texas please..._

Well all I wanna do it get out of Hobo Park and get to my next class. Sure, the shortcut shaves five minutes off my walk, but it's so irritating to have to hear "spare some change, sir?" every few steps. Luckily the music just drowns everything else out. Some people might say it's a sad sign of affairs when the youth of the world would rather plug into technology than talk to their fellow man, but I say that those people can fuck themselves. Hard.

It's odd, but the traffic today seems...well, there is no traffic. Being downtown in the middle of the day, that never happens. There aren't lines of cars trapped by red lights, no the public buses aren't stopping every five feet to pick up one person, professionals grabbing a quick bite before rushing back to the grind, nothing...

"OUT OF THE WAY, LOSER!" Great, a group of my classmates rush by, off to grab some kind of chai-cchino-coffee nonsense served by the latest hipster cafe spouting on about green energy. I guess no college can escape the infection of pretentious bastards who take classes like Italian Film from 1945-449 or British Literature from Authors with Last Names starting with Q and fill the atmosphere with smug. 

And to make my day even better, a few hobos are now approaching me. I guess they're looking for a fix, since they aren't...moving right. Another way to appeal to my humanity I suppose. I'm sure I'll get a harrowing tale of being crippled while running across the street to buy a meal for him and his 9.4 children. How that would contribute to that... glazed look in his eyes, I have no idea. And is he bleeding? Looks like he's got a gash on his right cheek. Guess I better help get him to the hospital.

Did this motherfucker just try to BITE me? Hell. Fucking. No. Luckily, I have a bottle of tequila in my bag for my Stereotypes in America that Piss Off Every Minority In Society presentation. The bottle and poncho are store bought, but the slight moustache and Latino pride have been with me since birth. Slamming the bottle against his temple, and the hobo with no sense of personal space goes down. Better find someone to help me take him to get medical care...

What I see next, I can't even fathom. That group in front of me, ripped to shreds. Sheets of recycled green paper strewn and bloody pieces of plaid shirts strewn everywhere. Those self-important students destroyed to the point of being unrecognizable, organs harvested by... what? It can't just be homeless people doing this, it's got to be something else. Wait, my classmates... are they moving?


(sorry for all the ellipses)


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 23, 2010)

Name: William J. Sparks
Weight: 215 (will drop when I become semi-zombified)
Height: 5'11
Ablilities: Swimming agility, tactical strategy, cooking, and lab technical assistance. Also one for improvising. 
(3?) Weapons: One large chef's knife, a yoinked axe from a fire kit, and a first aid set.
Clothes: Loose fitting red T-shirt, blue jeans, sneakers, and a lab coat thrown over it.
Playlist: Kings And Queens - 30 Seconds To Mars, America's Sweethearts - Fall Out Boy, Bodies - Drowning Pool, Numb/Encore - Jay-Z & Linkin Park, and Kick Some Ass - Stroke 9
Intro: working on something in the college lab, zombie comes in, I escape out window (will write the idea of this sometime soon)

Overall Personality: Generally kind demeanor with some humorous tendencies, but serious and very strategic in his thinking when required. Easily thinks on his feet and is willing to improvise. Takes no issue with takign a zombie life, but can become too emotionally invested into something to let it go. This is what becomes his downfall and results in his initial zombification.

And bio, I really did like your idea. I would like to start out as a player, have something happen, and have the science of the situation allow me to be an experimental subject, saved from the total idea of zombification, allowing me to play a role and examine the psycological aspects at play within zombification, with retention of a humanity allowing for my character not to be rendered completely useless to the story.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

So are we like all in the same city where we meet at a safe point, or do we all end up converging at some point? Are we doing north group and south group, or are we all banding together somewhere in the middle? And do we all know each other from Dims, or is this spontaneous grouping?


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd be under the general impression that we knew each other from online, and were to meet up somewhere. There are some logistics issues here, though.

We also have people spread between North America and Europe, too. So we do need to work these groupings out.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So are we like all in the same city where we meet at a safe point, or do we all end up converging at some point? Are we doing north group and south group, or are we all banding together somewhere in the middle? And do we all know each other from Dims, or is this spontaneous grouping?



I think we are doing north/south group, although idk, i think it depends on general consensus. I think we all converge. As far as I know we all know each other from the board.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

Yea, just some things to think about. The character creating should take up some time, so we can ponder the logistics a bit.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

Name: Josh "Ronin" Fonner
Weight: 600
Height: 6'4"
Abilities: Amateur radio, Good aim, jack of all trades except for auto mechanics
Weapons: Samurai sword, Machete, Hunting rifle
Necessary add-on: whetstone
Clothes: Combat boots, Black jeans, black longsleeve shirt, black leather trenchcoat, Parka
Playlist: The Tempest - Pendulum, Do You Want To Fight Me? - Venus Hum, Revelation 22:20 - Puscifer, Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus, New In Town - Little Boots 

Intro on the way.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

I am to tired to do this tonight all of this looks awesome thought
but ahhh tomorrow


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 23, 2010)

works of fiction aside i've been boning (hehe) up on episodes of The Colony, just in case...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 23, 2010)

New ep tomorrow night! Can't wait!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Name: Poco G
Weight: 89lb
Height: 4"11 or 5"
Ablilities: I can mess with your mind, I have ninja like skills (not really, but wouldnt that be cool.)
Weapons:Well since Paquito has the tequila I still am bring some of that along with Rum and Vodka is anyother alcohol needed tell me I shall bring it. Also my self I kick ass (not really, but I wish I did) Um I have a gun don't know how to use it so not that heh. Wow when it comes to weapons I suck haha.
Clothes:Well underwear of course, jean shorts, a t-shirt that says I kick ass, and shoes gray.
Playlist: Mika -Love Today.
Intro:Eh what do you think would be a good intro

Overall personality: Positive, hyper sometimes, damn I dunno haha I suck at this


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 23, 2010)

LBM are you really only 89 lbs?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> LBM are you really only 89 lbs?



And I _accept_ that.

You're just a tiny little cookie aren't you Poco G?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> LBM are you really only 89 lbs?



Yup I really am 



Sasquatch! said:


> And I _accept_ that.
> 
> You're just a tiny little cookie aren't you Poco G?



And thank you :happy: I am just a tiny little cookie I pack woopass in a small container. (that sounded so much better in my head)


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 23, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Yup I really am
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you :happy: I am just a tiny little cookie I pack woopass in a small container. (that sounded so much better in my head)


Im gonna start going around saying Ive lost almost an entire LBM. lol

Why do I have this urge to pick you up with one arm? Carry you around. My own personal LBM.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> Im gonna start going around saying Ive lost almost an entire LBM. lol
> 
> Why do I have this urge to pick you up with one arm? Carry you around. My own personal LBM.



"what is this you lost LBM thats incredibable" it will catch on 
And I don't know why you have this urge to pick me up with one arm and carry me around. I can tell you it's never been done. Oh damn that's something I have to have in my life to be picked up by a guy :happy:

dreams are wonderful arnt they


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 23, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> "what is this you lost LBM thats incredibable" it will catch on
> And I don't know why you have this urge to pick me up with one arm and carry me around. I can tell you it's never been done. Oh damn that's something I have to have in my life to be picked up by a guy :happy:
> 
> dreams are wonderful arnt they


I bet it will catch on. Maybe have to say something about tequila and a sombrero. 

Really no has ever just picked you up? You are less than a quarter of what I lift in the gym. I could easily carry you around. Hell I could probably throw you... Onto the bed. Oh crap did that slip out?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, I gained you in high school.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

bigpulve said:


> I bet it will catch on. Maybe have to say something about tequila and a sombrero.
> 
> Really no has ever just picked you up? You are less than a quarter of what I lift in the gym. I could easily carry you around. Hell I could probably throw you... Onto the bed. Oh crap did that slip out?



Yeah no one has ever just picked me up I think maybe once and it was amazing haha. Maybe I will go around the gym say ohhh your lifting me nah thats lame xD
And wow Bigpulve something sliped out of your mouth  at least a bed is soft :happy:



Paquito said:


> Wow, I gained you in high school.



Should I say it no I wont haha


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 23, 2010)

We should start a line to lift Poco G.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> We should start a line to lift Poco G.



haha that would be awesome
But I am sure any of these lovly FFA's on her would like to be lifted


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

*shoves a burlap sack over Poco G and walks off whistling with the bag over his shoulder*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *shoves a burlap sack over Poco G and walks off whistling with the bag over his shoulder*



So it seems like I shall be seeing you guys later


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh wait crap i've been kidnapped


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

*looks at watch*

Lowest reaction time ever.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

Well that's why it was so easy to take her. 

But you guys can be a zombie fighting duo. You just use her as an almost 90 pound weapon, and make sure she's holding the tequila bottles.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well that's why it was so easy to take her.
> 
> But you guys can be a zombie fighting duo. You just use her as an almost 90 pound weapon, and make sure she's holding the tequila bottles.



I decided to have a go at drawing that in paint.

I nearly died laughing.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I decided to have a go at drawing that in paint.
> 
> I nearly died laughing.



I like to die laughing. Post it kthnx.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I like to die laughing. Post it kthnx.



Man, I really should have saved it but it was damn terrible. I mean truly awful.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Aug 23, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *looks at watch*
> 
> Lowest reaction time ever.



Hmm should I feel dumb xD

And I pictured it now even I was laughing I would be laughing if you actually did that


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2010)

Finally gave in and did this...

Name: Dr Hotsex
Weight: 105 lb
Height: 5'9"
Eyes: blue
Hair: neon pink bi-hawk
Blood type: 0+
Abilities: surgery, molecular medicine, vivisection, torture, strategy
Weapons: scalpel, circular saw, S&W M500, H&K PSG1
Clothes: blood-stained lab coat over black latex catsuit
Playlist: Rammstein - Weises Fleisch, The Smiths - Panic, Ace of Base - Cruel Summer ( )
Personality: Obsessively searches for a vaccine; might re-attach your finger, but is never on your side; captures zombies for the purpose of grotesque, sadistic experimentation

Intro: Gah..I'm too lazy.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> The main problem is that, when you die, all your ATP (cellular energy) is released and depleted, and the proteins that allow muscle fibres to slide degrade. So really, zombies shouldn't be able to move at all, unless they die, stand right back up and get going, but then they would only have so much time before rigor mortis would hit, followed by the paralysis. It's difficult to get around this....unless you are thinking of cyborg zombies infected with nanobots. I like that concept, but my book was going to be based on something organic...so yeah.



now, i have no idea what i'm talking about but couldn't the body, on a cellular level produce ATP through self cannibalizing? Like through Beta Oxidization or Anaerobic Respiration? The ceasing of the pulmonary system wouldn't mean much if muscles could directly fuel themselves off of sub-cutaneous fat they contact with. although the system would be super inefficient, it would also explain some of the more physically challenged characteristics of zombies, no?


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> now, i have no idea what i'm talking about but couldn't the body, on a cellular level produce ATP through self cannibalizing? Like through Beta Oxidization or Anaerobic Respiration? The ceasing of the pulmonary system wouldn't mean much if muscles could directly fuel themselves off of sub-cutaneous fat they contact with. although the system would be super inefficient, it would also explain some of the more physically challenged characteristics of zombies, no?



Mm. Problem is, the body isn't capable of burning fat directly. Because fat is such a high-density calorie reserve, your body has to burn something else at the same time, like using kindling to burn a big log. Ideally, you want to have plenty of carbohydrates in your system at such a time -- they're what your body prefers to use for "kindling" -- but your body's willing to break down muscle fiber for protein "kindling" if it has to.

The most usual non-magic explanation for zombies involves either a brain-damaging virus (thus giving you a "living zombie") or an unusual type of bacteria colony. (The bacteria explanation is high in handwavium, since it requires the bacteria to work together as a hive-mind, interface with the dead body's sensory organs, move the limbs, and so on. It does cover the digestive issues, though, since a bacterial colony is more than capable of digesting raw protein.)


----------



## Melian (Aug 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> now, i have no idea what i'm talking about but couldn't the body, on a cellular level produce ATP through self cannibalizing? Like through Beta Oxidization or Anaerobic Respiration? The ceasing of the pulmonary system wouldn't mean much if muscles could directly fuel themselves off of sub-cutaneous fat they contact with. although the system would be super inefficient, it would also explain some of the more physically challenged characteristics of zombies, no?



Very minimal energy could be produced anaerobically - probably not enough to move a body, and definitely not enough to sustain those fast moving new zombies.

As far as the muscles go, they COULD use this energy if they were intact, however, after death, the proteins that slide the muscle sarcomeres over each other during contraction degrade. This is why you get rigor mortis (a final contraction of muscles as all ATP is released and sarcomeres slide into contraction), followed by permanent muscle relaxation. Protein maintenance is a huge hurdle in zombie biology 

Let's say we had an external energy source and inexhaustible DNA polymerase/ribosome protein assembly system...well, then we might be in business, as far as basic movement was concerned.


----------



## Esther (Aug 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> Personality: Obsessively searches for a vaccine; *might re-attach your finger*, but is never on your side; captures zombies for the purpose of grotesque, sadistic experimentation



Hahaha. Your profile is amazing. I also lol'd at 'might re-attach your finger'... just maybe. But maybe not! Muahahaha.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 30, 2010)

So what is the story on this story?


----------

